# Head-Fi Amp Guide -- Submissions



## MacDEF

The purpose of this thread is to gather specific, objective, information on headphones amps for an "amp guide." The idea is to gather as much info as possible on as many amps as possible (both current and out-of-production models).

 As discussed in another thread, the guide will not include information on sound or quality -- for that info, people will have to use the forums and other sources of subjective info. The purpose of this guide will be to provide a reference to specs/features/etc.

 This thread will serve as a place to submit information on various amps. If you have information on a particular amp, please submit it here.

 Information needed (please submit in this format):

*
 Picture of amp (both a full-size image and a 70x70 pixel image) 
 Amp manufacturer 
 Amp name/model 
 In production? (yes/no) 
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) 
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) 
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) 
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) 
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) 
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) 
 Portable? (yes/no) 
 Power supply (batteries/AC) 
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) 
 Number of headphone jacks 
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) 
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) 
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) 
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) 
 Size (dimensions) 
 Weight 
*

 It's OK to post partial information if you don't have everything; hopefully someone else will be able to fill in the missing info. Also, if you post pictures, we'll download them from your post and archive them for use in the guide.

 P.S. If there is an obvious information category that I left out, please post that, as well. However, please direct commentary and discussion to another thread, as we will be deleting followups periodically to keep the thread to a minimum.


----------



## Hirsch

David Berning Co. http://www.davidberning.com/microzotl.htm
 microZOTL personal amplifier
 current model, $750, available direct from manufacturer only
 tube amp, uses proprietary Berning OTL design
 One 12AX7 and one 6SN7 tube per channel
 push-pull Class A, no feedback design 
 no crossfeed or other processor
 power: AC 100-240v, 50 or 60 Hz, or DC 12 v battery rated at 42 amp-hour or better
 size of needed battery makes portability problematical
 output impedance: 2 ohm (at 0.5 A, 60 Hz)
 one 1/4 inch locking phone jack
 one set of line inputs (50K Ohm)
 one set of speaker outputs: 1 W into 4 ohms, 0.5 W into 14 ohms
 Frequency response (4 ohm load): +0, -1 dB 10Hz, 20 KHz, full power
 Frequency response (14 ohm load): +0, -1 dB 5Hz-50KHz, full power
 Hum and noise: 60uV RMS or 90dB below full output 20-20K HZ
 Upgrades: tubes can be upgraded to premium quality for optimum performance, RCA output can be added
 Aluminum case with plastic window.
 12 in wide, 6.5 in high, 7 in deep (approximately)
 weight: 4 lb.


----------



## chych

*ASL MG Head DT (NOT OTL)*:

 Picture: http://www.divertech.com/mgheaddt.jpg
 Manufacturer: Antique Sound Labs (+Divergent Technologies)
 Model: Antique Sound Labs MG Head DT
 Production: Yes? Or did OTL replace, I'm not too sure
 List Price: $270-$330
 Current: ??
 Type: Single Ended Triode Valve
 Stock tubes: JJ/Tesla 12AX7 and Sovtek EL84 (correct me on ths)
 Crossfeed: no
 Other processors: no
 Portable: no
 Power supply: Internal AC
 Detachable power cord: Some models
 Headphone jacks: 2 (one at a time)
 Jack impedance: 10-600ohm (switch)
 Jack output: 150mWx2
 Jack type: 1 1/4"; 1 1/8"
 Input: 2, 1/8" and RCA
 Outputs: Just headphone
 Upgrades: 12AX7/CV4004/5751/etc Tubes upgraded, EL84/6BQ5/etc tubes upgraded, global negative feedback wires can be removed, can be upgrade to OTL, reversal of plug polarity to remove left channel hum, twist power wires to swtich to reduce hum (if not twisted)

 Housing material: Machined steel, ceramic tube sockets
 Size: 180x190x160mm
 Weight: 4.2kg (~9.24pds)

 More info: http://www.divertech.com/mgheaddt.html


----------



## joelongwood

EARMAX PRO

 Picture: http://www.audioadvancements.com/hea...phonemain.html
 Amp manufacturer: Brocksieper (Germany)
 Amp name/model Earmax Pro
 In production? Yes
 List price: $750 (USD)
 Type of amp: Tube. OTL Class A Triode
 Stock tubes: 1 X AT7; 2 X 6DJ8 (Brand unknown)
 Crossfeed? No
 Other processors? No
 Portable? No
 Power supply: External Power Supply 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Jack impedance: Optimum Load Impedance:>25 Ohms
 Jack output:150 mW/ch
 Jack type: 1/4”
 Inputs: 2 RCA 
 Outputs: None
 Possible upgrades: Tubes
 Housing material: “specially developed high insulation unmicrophonic material”
 Size: 3.75” W x 3.50” D x 4.00” H
 Weight: 15 ounces


----------



## fiddler

*CORDA HEADAMP*

 Photo: http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-a...ontheadamp.gif
 Manufacturer: Meier-Audio (Germany)
 Model: Corda HA-1
 In production? Yes 
 List price: $325 US assembled; $260 as a DIY kit
 Type of amp: Solid state
 Crossfeed: "Natural crossfeed filter"; 4 levels (including the "off" position)
 Other processors? No. 
 Portable? No.
 Power supply: US version- AC 110/115 Volts; European version- AC 220/230 Volts
 Detachable power cord? Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 2
 Jack impedance: 0 ohms (right jack) and 120 ohms (left jack)
 Jack type: mini (both) 
 Maximum gain (@ 1 kHz): 12 dB
 Inputs: One pair of RCA line inputs
 Other outputs: None
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: Power cable 
 Housing material: Aluminum
 Size: 16.5 x 71.0 x 5.7 cm
 Weight: 0.6 kg


----------



## bootman

*Wheatfield Audio HA-4 Headphone Amp* 










 Amp manufacturer: Wheatfield Audio 
 Amp name/model: HA-4
 In production? No
 List price: Never Set. Only five exists in the known audiophile universe.
 Street price: about $400 (or whatever you can get on Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 Type of amp: Solid state w/Burr-Brown OPA134-type op-amps and BUF634 buffers
 Stock tubes: NA 
 Crossfeed? Yes
 Other processors? Yes 
 Portable? No 
 Power supply: Internal
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack impedance: 2.5 Ohms 
 Jack output: 1W@32 Ohms, 0.5W@600 Ohms
 Jack type: 1/4” 
 Inputs: 2 RCA 
 Outputs: None 
 Possible upgrades: Power cord? (TBD)
 Housing material: The surface of the HA-4 is covered in 3/8" thick wool felt.
 Size: Roughly head shaped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Weight: not specified

 Data sheet can be found here in PDF format. (note 526K file)

 Moderator: Can you insert my avitar for the 70 pixel pic?
 Thanks.


----------



## Hirsch

pic in near future

 Grado Labs
 RA-1
http://www.gradolabs.com
 current model: $350
 solid state, dual op amp
 no crossfeed or other processing
 portable
 power: two 9-volt batteries
 headphone jack: one 1/4 inch phone jack
 one set of RCA line inputs
 power: 250 mw
 frequency response: .1 dB 20-20K Hz
 S/N ratio: 85 dB
 possible upgrades: 9.6 volt, 170 mah rechargeable NiMH batteries
 mahogany case
 5 in wide x 5.5 in deep x 1.5 in high
 weight: 12 oz.


----------



## robert_cyrus

Amp manufacturer Rega
 Amp name/model Ear (2001)
 In production? (yes/no) yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) £119
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) 
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) solid state
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) n/a
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) no
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) no
 Portable? (yes/no) no
 Power supply (batteries/AC) AC adaptor
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) yes
 Number of headphone jacks 1
 Jack impedance (per jack, if more than one) 
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 
 Maximum output level into 32W load = 525 mW 
 Input sensitivity for maximum output into 32 ohm = 331 mV 
 Input level for 250 mW into 32W load = 230 mV 
 Maximum output level into 600W load = 55 mW 
 Input sensitivity for maximum output input 600W = 465mV 
 Input impedance = 24KW 
 Gain = 21.7dB 
 Frequency response = 20Hz to 35KHz - 1dB points 
 Recommended minimum load (normal operating conditions) = 32W per channel 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 1/4"
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 1 line
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) 1 line
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) n/a
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) none
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) extruded aluminium
 Size (dimensions) h 50 x w 182 x d 160 mm
 Weight ?


----------



## Vertigo-1

Amp manufacturer: Audio Valve 
 Amp name/model: RKV MK II
 In production? (yes/no) Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) $1295
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) 
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) Tube
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) Polish PCL805
 Self-biasing (done individually for each tube)
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) No
 Portable? (yes/no) No
 Power supply (batteries/AC) AC
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: Two
 Jack impedance (per jack, if more than one) 200-2000 
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 3W/ch pure Class A
 Power Bandwide -- 15 to 100,000 Hz
 Distortion -- 0.002%
 Damping -- 3600 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 1/4" X 2
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) Two Line RCA inputs 
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) N/A
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) N/A
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) NOS PCL805 tubes, AC power cord
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) Aluminum
 Size (dimensions) 5.5 * 12.6 * 4 inches (WHD)
 Weight 6kg (13Lbs)


----------



## morphsci

Amp manufacturer: McCormack Audio Corporation
 Amp name/model: Micro Integrated Drive, MID
 In production? NO
 List price: $795
 Current "street" price: aprrox. $400 - $500
 Type of amp: Solid State 
 Stock tubes: NA 
 Crossfeed? No
 Other processors? No 
 Portable? No 
 Power supply: AC, 22V, 500mA Wall Wart Standard
 Detachable power cord? NA; See Above 
 Number of headphone jacks: 2 
 Jack impedance: 0.2 Ohms, 0.2 Ohms
 Jack output: 5W @ 8Ohms
 Jack type: Both 1/4" Locking Neutrik
 Inputs: 2 Line Level RCA, 20k Ohms
 Other outputs: Preamp, RCA, 100 Ohms; Speaker Binding Posts, 0.2 Ohm
 Speaker output rating: 5W @ 8 Ohms
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: Power Supply; any unit with 20-24V AC output with min 500 mA. Example is the Radio Shack 273-1690 set to 24V and 1000mA; Electronics revisions through SMC Audio
 Housing material: Powder Coated Steel; Brushed Aluminum Faceplate
 Size: 9.5"W, 9"D, 3"H
 Weight: Shipping 8lbs; Unit Approx. 4lbs
 Misc: Absolute polarity is non-inverting; Gain can be set to either +6db, +12db or +26db by the user with internal jumpers.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

Amp manufacturer: Wheatfield Audio
 Amp model: HA-2
 In production: yes
 List price: Standard $849.00 Premium $899.00
 Amplifier type: Single-ended, OTL, class A triode amplifier/ single voltage amplifier stage, single cathode follower stage/ DC- coupled input; capacitor-coupled output.
 Tube complement: 1 - 6SN7GT voltage amplifier (one section used for each channel) 1 - 6AS7G cathode follower (one section used for each channel) 1 - 5U4G rectifier
 Power supply: Full-wave tube rectifier/ capacitor-input filter with choke, using electrolytic polypropylene capacitors/ AC filament supply. Internal power supply.
 Dimensions: 13" wide x 8.5" deep x 8" tall (including tubes)
 Weight: 13 pounds
 Power requirements: 120VAC 60Hz only/ 100 Watts
 Fuse type: AGC-type, slow-blow, 1.5A 250V
 Output Impedance 100 Ohms
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Maximum output level (1kHz, 5% THD): 620 ohm load is 13V RMS/ 36V P-P. 270 ohm load is 10.5V RMS/30V P-P.
 Rated Maximum continuous output power (1kHz, 5% THD): 620 ohm load is 270mW/ 270 ohm load is 400mW.
 Voltage Gain: 620 ohm load is 17dB/ 270 ohm load is 15dB
 Frequency responce (+/- 3dB) 620 ohm load: 10Hz - 75kHz/ 270 ohm load: 15Hz - 75Hz
 Ripple and Noise: less than 3.5mV RMS
 Warranty: 6 months on tubes, 1 year on amplifier itself.
 Housing material: steel, and wood.
 Portable: no
 crossfeed: no
 RCA line inputs: one set
 Other outputs: none
 Possible upgrades: NOS tubes, different power cord.
 Power cord detachable: yes
 Picture: headphone.com
 Where to buy: headphone.com


----------



## KR...

Cary Audio CAD-300SEI 
 CAD-300SEI Specifications
 Weight: 51 lbs.
 Dimensions: 8" H x 11" W x 14" D
 Circuit Type: Single-Ended Class A
 Power Output: 15 Watts
 Input Sensitivity: 0.42 Volt for full output
 Noise and Hum: -90 dB below full output
 Frequency Response: 20 Hz to 23 KHz +/- .75 dB
 Inputs: CD, AUX1, AUX2, Headphone jack
 Tubes:
 1 ea - 6SN7 Input
 2 ea - 6SN7 Driver
 2 ea - 300B Output

 Power Transformer(s): 1 ea - EI Laminate, 200% Duty Cycle
 Output Transformer(s): 2 ea - EI Laminate, Air Gap, 200% Duty Cycle
 Resistors: 1% Metal Film
 Capacitors: Oil-Filled Coupling
 Power Supply Capacitors: 2 ea - 1200µF@250 VDC
 AC Cord: 3 Conductor, Detachable
 AC Power Requirements: 117/234 VAC @ 50/60 Hz
 Consumption: 107 Watts Operation
 Warm-Up Time: 3 Minutes
 Break-In Time: 100 hours of playing time
 Finish: Black Anodized Faceplate, Chrome Plated Stainless Steel Chassis
 Standard with remote control
 Retail Price: $4,500

http://www.caryaudio.comn


----------



## ai0tron

*MELOS SHA-1* 









 Amp manufacturer - Melos Audio
 Amp name/model - Melos SHA-1
 In production? NO
 List price $1,195
 Current "street" price $400 - $500 
 Type of amp - Hybrid 
 Stock tubes - Sovteks 
 Crossfeed? - NO 
 Other processors? - NO
 Portable? - NO
 Power supply - AC
 Detachable power cord? Only on some later models. Post 93'??
 Number of headphone jacks - 2
 Jack impedance - .5 ohms 
 Jack output - 
 Jack type - 1/4" phono plug 
 Inputs - 3 selectable line inputs 
 Other outputs - Pre Amp 
 Speaker output rating - N/A 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path - Contact melos Audio Restoration for details (www. melosaudiorestoration.com). Suggested price/performance tubes = Tesla JJ's 
 Housing material - Steel case with aluminum front in Black or Silver 
 Size (dimensions) - 19" Rack mountable
 Weight


----------



## M Rael

*Apheared 'caffeine' amp*
 Apheared: "It has a dual 9V battery power supply, a single quad opamp (OPA4134) configured with a gain of 16 and current-boosted outputs. The circuit board just a piece of plain protoboard, approx. 30mm x 40mm (smaller than the batteries), has 6 capacitors and the 12 resistors all standing vertically. The local power supply bypasses are probably overkill with the 100nF caps being 15mm from the supply pins. The LED power indicator is mounted on the top cover (in the penguin's belly). I was going to use a micro 1mm LED for a penguin eyeball, but it didn't look as cool or as "DIY." The power switch is a mini toggle at the back of the circuit board."


 NOTE: The guy who designed and built my amp is Apheared, who is also the 'A' in CHA-47 (I'm serious.) Its not a modded 47; it was concocted as a one-off contraption all unto itself.
 Heres a thread where he describes it:
http://www.headwize.com/ubb/Forum3/HTML/000801.html

 and heres another article (at the bottom of the page)
http://headwize.com/projects/apheared_prj.htm


----------



## M Rael

Amp manufacturer: *Wheatfield* 
 Amp name/model: *HA-1* 
 In production: *yes* 
 List price: *$529.00*
 Type of amp: *Single-ended, OTL, class A triode*
 Stock tubes: 1x ECC82 (12AU7), 2x 7044 
 Crossfeed: no
 Other processors: no 
 Portable: no 
 Power supply: AC 
 Detachable power cord: yes 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack impedance: 35ohm 
 Jack output: 600ohm @ 13V RMS, 35ohm @ 1.5V RMS 
 Jack type: 1/4"
 Inputs: Unbalanced gold plated RCA 
 Other outputs: 1 pair 'pre amp' gold plated RCA 
 Housing material: All metal chassis with brushed aluminum faceplate. Fully vented.
 Size: 9.5"x4"x7.5


----------



## Magic77

HeadRoom Little (Newest Version)

 Manufacturer: HeadRoom Corp., www.headphone.com

 Power Supply: Regulated Wall Wart(grounded) hard wired directly into amp with 6ft. cord. Power Supply made by; Elpac Power Systems.

 One set of RCA inputs, One headphone jack output:1/4 inch.

 Audio Image Processor switch and High Pass Filter switch on front panel.

 2 green LED power indicator lights on front panel.

 No ON/Off switch.

 Upgrades: Can be upgraded with the Little More Power Supply, which must be done at HeadRoom Corp.

 There are no specifications available for this amp; but it uses Burr-Brown OPA-604 Op-Amps. Check out www.burrbrown.com for the OPA-604 specs.

 HeadRoom does not specify the type of Potentiometer used on the new Little, but I beleive it is a Clarostat Pot.

 Price: $259


----------



## shivohum

*SUGDEN HEADMASTER*

 Picture of amp (both a full-size image and a 70x70 pixel image) 

 download below (only the full-size is included)

 Amp manufacturer: J.E. Sugden and Co.
 Amp name/model: Sugden Headmaster
 In production? (yes/no) yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $900
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): $850
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): solid state
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) 
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) no
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) no
 Portable? (yes/no) no
 Power supply (batteries/AC) AC
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) ??
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 switched headphone socket
 Jack impedance (per jack, if more than one) ??
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) ??
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 1/4"
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 3
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): Attenuated Pre Amp out Tape-out
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) Power cable, if it's detachable
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) aluminum
 Size (dimensions) 230mm x 265mm x 82mm 
 Weight 3.5 kg

 Other Available Info:
 Inputs: Three stereo pairs.
 Input Impedance: 50K
 Input sensitivity: 150mv in for 1volt output
 Output Impedance: 4Ohms to 56kOhms
 Power output: 5.5volts at onset of clipping
 Bandwidth: -3dB points 10Hz & 270kHz
 Frequency response: +-0.3dB 20Hz-25kHz
 Signal to noise: > 90dB


----------



## jbannow

Amp manufacturer - Audio Technica Japan
 Amp name/model - ATH-HA2002
 In production? (yes/no) - Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) - Yen140,000 (~USD$1080)
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) - NA
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) - solid state (Class A)
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) - NA
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) - No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) - No
 Portable? (yes/no) - No
 Power supply (batteries/AC) - AC (100V 50/60Hz)
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) - Yes
 Number of headphone jacks - 2 ( Both can be used simultaneously)
 Jack impedance (per jack, if more than one) - 16 Ohms - 600 Ohms (???)
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) - 2400mW @ 16 Ohms; 65mW @ 600 Ohms
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) - 1/4", 1/4"
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) - 2 pair RCA inputs, 1 DC Direct, 1 AC Coupled (Both cannot be used simultaneously)
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) - None
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) - None
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) - None
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) - Cherry faceplate (Echizen lacquered) w/ metal body (???)
 Size (dimensions) - H93 × W270 × D240mm 
 Weight - 5.0kg

 These headphones are specifically designed to work with the ATH-W2002 headphones (though they should work with any headphones I would think). The website is http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/prod...at-ha2002.html. You can translate this with http://babelfish.altavista.com/.


----------



## Hirsch

Amp manufacturer: Moretto, likely a distributor for Radii Audio in China 
 Amp name/model: HAP-03
 In production? yes
 List price: sold on ebay, reserve set at $349
 Type of amp: OTL tube 
 Stock tubes: 1 x 12AU7, 2 x 6DJ8, according to Radii audio. Tubes with the amp from Moretto were washed clean. 
 Crossfeed? no
 Other processors? yes, an external processor is available from Radii Audio (HAP-04) which will allow use of lower impedance headphones.
 Portable? no 
 Power supply: AC, power supply is separate from amp and attached by included umbilical cord.
 Detachable power cord? yes
 Number of headphone jacks: one 
 Jack impedance: 150 Ohms (cannot drive lower impedance headphone)
 Jack output: 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 
 Inputs" one line imput
 Other outputs: none
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: HAP-04 processor 
 Housing material: steel
 Size: small
 Weight: light


----------



## shorton

Single ended Class A1 - 3 watt stereo amp:
 3 watts per channel integrated stereo amplifier with front panel volume control and 3 input selector switch. Single-ended class A1 no feedback DC coupled design.
 Output Tubes Not Included. 

 Price: $1995
 In production: yes

 CHASSIS: Zinc plated 18 gauge cold rolled steel.
 Top and bottom are 18 gauge cold rolled steel,
 brass plaque logo on top plate.
 The chassis is satin Iron Glimmer powder coat.
 Black wrinkle powder coat on top and bottom.
 Machined aluminum feet with rubber inserts.
 Glass port holes are Pyrex glass with machined
 aluminum rings.
 OUTPUT TRANSFORMERS: Manufactured by
 Electra-Print Audio Company
 User selectable: 2,4,8 & 16 Ohms.
 TUBES: Output optional.
 One 5AR4 Rectifier Tube "Sino"
 Pair 6SL7 "Sovtek"
 LINE CORD: 16 gauge, 3 conductor IEC cord.
 VOLUME CONTROL: Alps potentiometer.
 SELECTOR SWITCH: Three input with coin silver contacts.
 POWER OUTPUT: 3 watts, 5% THD @ 1kHz. 
 TOTAL HARMONIC DISTORTION: Less than 1%
 40 - 20 kHz @ 1 watt.
 POWER SUPPLY: Is a low-flux leakage design using
 R.C.L.C.R.C. design.
 FREQUENCY RESPONSE: (-3dB points at 1 watt)
 5Hz - 32 kHz.
 INPUT SENSITIVITY: 500 mV for 1 watt out
 INPUT IMPEDANCE: 100 K ohms.
 OUTPUT: 2,4,8 & 16 ohms. User select. 
 CARDAS: Speaker jacks.
 Hand wired point to point for all signal circuits.
 OVERALL NEGATIVE FEEDBACK: None
 HUM & NOISE: .15 mV full bandwidth.
 TEST MEASUREMENTS: Made with KR2A3
 output tubes.
 POWER REQUIREMENTS: 110 - 125 VAC 60Hz
 (210 - 250 VAC 50Hz) 75 Watts
 DIMENSIONS: 4" H x 14 1/4" W x 15 ½" L
 WEIGHT: 40 Lbs.
 HEADPHONE RECOMMENDATIONS: Sennheiser
 HD600,
 RECOMMENDED SPEAKER SENSITIVITY : 96 dB
 or better.
 WARRANTY: All components carry a 3 year parts and
 labor warranty. Tubes carry the manufacturers'
 warranties. Shipping and handling is not included.


----------



## Hirsch

Amp manufacturer: Joseph Grado Signature Products
 Amp name/model: HPA-1 
 In production? (yes/no) no 
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $795 
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): ??? 
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): solid state 
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) 
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) no 
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) no 
 Portable? (yes/no) yes, but awkwardly
 Power supply (batteries/AC) both 
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) in a way: power cord is part of HP P/S-1 power supply, and is Grado Ultra-High Bandwidth Reference cable
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack impedance (per jack, if more than one) ?? 
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) ?? 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 1/4" (1/8" adapter included)
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 1
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): 0 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) HP P/S-1 regulated power supply
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) steel
 Size (dimensions): approx 6 x 3 x 8 in.
 Weight: 5 lb


----------



## JMT

Amp manufacturer: Antique Sound Labs
 Amp name/model: SR Head
 In production? (yes/no) Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $199
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): ??? 
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): Solid State 
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) 
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) DSP Surround 
 Portable? (yes/no) No
 Power supply (batteries/AC) AC 
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) No, seperate power supply unit. 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack impedance (per jack, if more than one) ?? 
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) ?? 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 1/4" 
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 1 
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): 0 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.)
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) Steel 
 Size (dimensions): approx 5"W x 4"D x 1.5"H (amp only)
 Weight: Approx. 2 lbs. (amp only)


----------



## eric343

META42:
 Manufacturer: JMT, Tangent, Me, Anyone else with a soldering iron
 In production: Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $170-$400
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): n/a
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): Solid State 
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) 
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) Default No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) No 
 Portable? (yes/no) Depends
 Power supply (batteries/AC) Both
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) yes, seperate power supply unit. 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1-2
 Jack impedance (per jack, if more than one) Varies
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) ?? 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) Whatever you want
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) Default 1
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): 0 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) Lots
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) Varies
 Size (dimensions): Anywhere from pocket-size to desktop to rackmount
 Weight: Anywhere from palm-pilotish to boat anchor


----------



## Dave-O

SHURE SA-1:
 Manufacturer: Shure Brothers, Inc.
 In Production? No (late 60's-early 70's)
 List Price? Unknown
 Current Street Price (If out of Production)? >$100
 Type of Amp(solid state/tube/hybrid)-Solid State
 Stock Tubes (If tubed)
 Crossfeed? No
 Other processors? No
 Portable? No
 Power Supply? AC (internal PS)
 Detachable Power Cord? No
 Number of Headphone Jacks-2 (1/4")
 Jack Impedance (per jack)4-200 ohms (for optimum results, use earphones of 4-16 ohm impedance)
 Input Impedance: Phono-47 kilohms, tuner- 250 kilohms
 Jack type: Phono- RCA, Tuner -RCA
 Channel Separation: 40dB min from 50-20,000Hz
 THD: >1% driving both channels simultaneously to 8-ohm load @ 100mV level
 Other outputs-no
 Possible Upgrades/Upgrade Path-no
 Housing Material: Steel (with satin walnut simulated wood vinyl coating)
 Size (dimensions) 3 9/16"(H)X10 1/4"(W)X3"(D)
 Weight: 1-1.5 lb











 Edit 2/17/03: Pics added by Hirsch


----------



## Dave-O

pic


----------



## zzz

Picture of amp:





 (inside)

 Amp manufacturer: Esoteric Audio Research/Yoshino LTD
 Amp name/model: HP4
 In production: yes
 List price: about 2100 euro + tax in Europe, something ridiculous (3595+ USD) in North America
 Type of amp: tube
 Stock tubes: Sovtek 6SL7GT
 Crossfeed: no
 Other processors: no
 Portable: no
 Power supply: AC
 Detachable power cord: yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 4
 Input impedance: 40K
 Jack impedance: 2 ohms
 Jack output: up to 1W
 Jack type: 1/4"
 Inputs: balanced and unbalanced with a selector switch
 Other outputs: balanced and unbalanced line outs
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: (DIY only) pot, tubes (not recommended by Tim)
 Housing material: steel
 Size: WxDxH : 245mm x 320mm x 95mm
 Weight: 6kg


----------



## robo7

Manufacturer: World Audio Design (HiFi world)

 Amp name/model : HD83
 In production? yes
 List price : 175 UKP (kit)
 Type of amp : Tube
 Stock tubes : ECL83 
 Power supply (AC) 
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 Jack impedance : 16-50 50-125 125-250 & 300 ohm - (pre selected)
 output : 1 Watt
 Jack type (1/4") 
 Inputs : line 
 Housing material : Steel
 Size 7"(W) x 3.5"(H) x 12"(D)


----------



## robo7

Manufacturer: GSP Audio 

 Model : Solo
 In production? yes 
 List price : 400 UKP / 795 US$
 Type of amp : solid state (AD IC's)
 Power supply : external 12VA (included) 
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 Jack impedance : 20-600 ohm
 Jack type : 1/4"
 Inputs : 2 line (30k)
 Housing material : aluminum
 Size : 44mm (H)


----------



## Lloyd Peppard

Amp manufacturer: Mapletree Audio Design www.mapletreeaudio.com  
 Amp name/models: Ear+ Purist/Ear+ Purist HD/Ear++ 
 List prices (May/04): Ear+ Purist kit $335. Assembled $395. Ear+ Purist HD kit $540. Assembled $620. Ear++ kit $395. Assembled $475. 
 Type of amp: tube 
 Stock tubes: 2x12B4A+5751 (Ear+) 2x12B4A+5751+12BH7A (Ear++) 
 Crossfeed? no 
 Power supply: AC 
 Detachable power cord? Yes 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 (1/4") 
 Jack output impedance: 7 Ohms (headphones)/500 Ohms (line output for Ear++) 
 Inputs: 1 line (Ear++ has 3 line inputs)
 Other outputs: Ear++ has 1 line output 
 ossible upgrades: Pemium capacitor options, power supply options. Ear+ Purist HD50 is a limitied production (4 units) of the Purist HD with two line inputs, dual headphone output jacks, switchable headphone impedance, and magic eye tube monitor tubes. 
 Housing material: aluminum/steel 
 Size: 8" x 12" x 4" overall 
 Weight: 8 lb


----------



## Lloyd Peppard

This passive switch box is intended to permit simple switching of one of 4 source signals to either a headphone amplifier or to the main system amplification path. It can also be used to increase the number or switchable source inputs to an independent headphone amplifier.

 Switches are plastic encapsulated with phosphor-bronze contacts. All wiring is silver-plated stranded copper with Teflon insulation. I/O jacks are RCA gold-plated. The chassis is 9" x 5" x 2" and matches the other Mapletree Audio products. 

 Price: $120 assembled. Custom I/O labeling is offered at $10 additional.


----------



## greenhorn

Yes, I know that infos on this amp has lready been posted, but I thought a new photo & new infos won't harm.

 HP4 

 Information given by a distributor:

 "Tim de Paravicini has long had a worldwide reputation for valve
 preamplifiers and
 power amplifiers. Now he has applied his expertise to produce what is
 arguably the
 world’s finest headphone amplifier aimed at the highest quality dynamic
 headphones.

 The HP4 uses 6SL7 valves, properly matched to the load through de Paravicini
 ’s
 renowned transformers, to deliver nearly 1W of high quality, low distortion
 power into
 high or low impedance headphones. The output circuit configuration uses de
 Paravicini’s ‘Enhanced Triode Mode’, as employed in the highly successful
 V20 and
 859 integrated amplifiers, while the input is also transformer coupled,
 giving the
 flexibility to accept balanced or unbalanced signals from the preamplifier.

 For the greatest user convenience the HP4 has its own volume control, while
 input
 signals can be independently switched through to the power amplifier for
 headphone
 and/or loudspeaker listening. As with all EAR products, reliability is
 paramount and
 valve life is in excess of 10,000 hours"

 Price asked by the distributor: 2400 euros.


----------



## greenhorn

Well, nobody did it, so I will post a photo of this amp:


----------



## mkl

AMITY HP4



 Amp manufacturer: Amity
 Amp name/model: HP4
 In production? (yes/no): yes 
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) :450€
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) : solid state
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) : no
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) : no
 Portable? (yes/no) : no
 Power supply (batteries/AC): AC 
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) : yes
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) : 6.35mm (1/4")
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) : 1 line
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) : none
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) : aluminium
 Size (dimensions) :W*H*D: 110*62*200 (4-5/16” * 2-7/16” * 7-14/16” )
 Weight : 1kg


----------



## elnero

Amp manufacturer: NVA
 Amp name/model: AP10H
 In production? Yes
 List price: $329 CDN kit, $429 CDN Assembled
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): N/A
 Type of amp: Solid State
 Stock tubes: N/A
 Crossfeed?: No
 Other processors?: No 
 Portable?: No (Luggable, Maybe) 
 Power supply: AC
 Detachable power cord?: ??
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack impedance (per jack, if more than one): ?? 
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms): ?? 
 Jack type: 1/4" 
 Inputs: 1 
 Other outputs: N/A
 Speaker output rating: N/A 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: ?? 
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): wood, anodized aluminum and plexiglass
 Size (dimensions): 250 x 75 x 200 mm 
 Weight: ?? 

 Main NVA website http://nva.sclnz.com/ and the amps can be bought through http://peakaudio.ns.ca/


----------



## TimSchirmer

Amp manufacturer? Mysterious Japanese Company
 Amp name/model? Valve X
 In production? Yes
 List price? 450$ by special request from AudioCubes 

 Type of amp? Tube
 Stock tubes 12AU7's
 Crossfeed? no
 Other processors? no 
 Portable? no
 Power supply? AC
 Detachable power cord? no
 Number of headphone jacks? 1
 Jack impedance? ?????
 Jack output? ?????
 Jack type? 1/4
 Inputs? 1
 Other outputs? none
 Housing material? Aluminum
 Size? ?????


----------



## SumB

Amp manufacturer: Space-Tech Laboratory 
 Amp name/model: SE-6BQ5 
 In production? (yes/no): Yes 
 List price: $580 US 
 Type of amp: Class A, single-ended tube 
 Stock tubes: 2 x 12AX7 + 2 x 6BQ5 
 Crossfeed?: No 
 Other processors?: No 
 Portable?: No 
 Power supply: AC 
 Detachable power cord?: Yes 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack output: 6WRMS
 Jack impedance: ??? 
 Jack type: 1/4 inch 
 Inputs: One pair gold plated RCA 
 Other outputs: Bi-wireable speaker binding posts 
 Speaker output rating: 6Wrms into 8 ohm 
 Housing material: Choice of MDF or aluminum in Gold/Black/Metallic. Mirror steel, black piano, and solid-oak available at additional cost 
 Size: ??? 
 Weight : ???






 Amp manufacturer: Space-Tech Laboratory 
 Amp name/model: SE-6AS7G 
 In production? (yes/no): Yes 
 List price: $580 US standard version/$780 for special enhanced version 
 Type of amp: Class A, single-ended tube 
 Stock tubes: 2 x 6SN7 + 2 x 6AS7G 
 Crossfeed?: No 
 Other processors?: No 
 Portable?: No 
 Power supply: AC 
 Detachable power cord?: Yes 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack output: 1WRMS
 Jack impedance: ??? 
 Jack type: 1/4 inch 
 Inputs: One pair gold plated RCA 
 Other outputs: Bi-wireable speaker binding posts. Preamp out on SEV model 
 Speaker output rating: 1Wrms into 8 ohm 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: SEV version adds high pass filter switch to switch between full range and tweeter only drive, a preamp out, and a pre/power amp switch 
 Housing material: Choice of MDF or aluminum in Gold/Black/Metallic. Mirror steel, black piano, and solid-oak available at additional cost 
 Size: ??? 
 Weight: ???






 Amp manufacturer: Fuchs Audio 
 Amp name/model: Zeus 
 In production? (yes/no): Yes 
 List price: $1995 
 Type of amp: All tube SET OTL 
 Stock tubes: 6x 6EM7 
 Crossfeed?: No 
 Other processors?: No
 Portable?: No 
 Power supply: AC 
 Detachable power cord?: Yes 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack impedance: 20 ohm 
 Jack output: 1WRMS 
 Jack type: 1/4 inch 
 Inputs: One pair gold plated RCA 
 Other outputs: No 
 Housing material: Choice of Oak, Walnut, Mahogany, or Cherry. Other woods and/or metal finishes are available at additional cost
 Size:: ???
 Weight:???


----------



## halcyon

Maker: Talisman Audio 
 Model: T-3H
 In production: YES
 List price: c. 600 Euros ~ $600 USD
 Current "street" price: 
 Type of amp: pure class A, dual mono, solid state amp out of discrete componets
 Crossfeed: NO
 Other processors: NO
 Portable: NO
 Power supply: AC
 Detachable power cord: YES (CEI)
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Jack impedance: 2 Ohms (measured at 1 kHz)
 Jack output: 150 mW @ 300 Ohms, 300 mW @ 150 Ohms
 Jack type Inputs: 2xRCA (single stereo input, line level)
 Other outputs:: 2xRCA (single stereo output, line level)
 Speaker output rating: NONE
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: NONE KNOWN
 Housing material: Metal (alloy unknown)
 Size (dimensions): 140 x 60 x 210 mm 
 Weight: 500 g
 Other: More information at http://www.talisman-audio.com/englis...duits_T-3H.htm


----------



## ddriveman

Maker: Opera Audio
 Model: Cyber 30/Signature
 In production: YES
 List price: US$ 506 ~ 635
 Current "street" price: 
 Type of amp: Class A Single Ended Triode (SET), Zero Feedback
 Crossfeed: NO
 Other processors: NO
 Portable: NO
 Power supply: AC
 Detachable power cord: YES (CEI)
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Jack impedance: 
 Jack output:
 Jack type Inputs: 4xRCA (dual stereo input, line level)
 Other outputs:: Speaker Output Terminals (4/8 ohm selectable)
 Speaker output rating: 3.5W X 2
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: Signature version. Upgraded Caps and attenuator
 Housing material: Steel, Aluminium and Wodd
 Size (dimensions): 320 ( L ) x 260 ( W ) x 150( H ) mm
 Weight: 15 KG
 Other: VACUUM TUBE: 2A3 x 2,ECC83 x1
 More information at : http://www.operaudio.com/Html/Opera-Products.


----------



## robo7

manufacturer: RAY-SAMUELS 

 Model : Emmeline HR-2
 In production? yes 
 List price : 875$ 
 Type of amp : solid state (AD797/OPA627 +? )
 Power supply : Separate Box 25VA
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 output impedance : 
 Jack type : 1/4"
 Inputs : 1 / 50kohm
 Housing material : metal
 Size (dimensions): 6 x 4.5 x 1.5

Review by Mark L 
Review by Tuberoller


----------



## vkx86

Amp manufacturer: Aqua, Aqua audio
 Amp name/model: Head
 In production? yes
 List price: $350
 Type of amp: solid state 
 Crossfeed? no
 Other processors? no
 Portable? no 
 Power supply: AC transformer (2 x 18V/1000mA included) (mains 220 V or 110 V upon demand) 
 Detachable power cord: no
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Jack impedance: 20 - 1000 ohm 
 Jack output: 70 mW into 240ohm load 
 Signal to noise: >89 dB
 THD: 0.0015% @ 1 kHz
 Frequency response: 20 Hz - 100 kHz @ -3db (0,1dB tolerance)
 Jack type: 3-pole 6,3 mm
 Inputs: 2 RCA 
 Other outputs: no 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: output power (for low efficiency headphones)
 Housing material: Aluminium
 Size (dimensions): 105 mm x 200 mm x 65 mm
 Weight: 560 grams (without PS)


----------



## timoteus

http://www.nutshellhifi.com/gary/

 Amp manufacturer: Gary Dahl 
 Amp name/model: Espressivo 
 In production: Not currently 
 List price: In excess of $1500 US in parts alone. 
 Type of amp: Tubes 
 Stock tubes: 6CJ3 x 2, EL84 x 2, 3A/167M x 2 equivalent to Western Electric 437A
 Crossfeed: No 
 Other processors: No 
 Portable: No
 Power supply: AC 
 Detachable power cord: Yes 
 Number of headphone jacks: 2 
 Jack output impedance: Selectable 4, 10, 50, 200, or 500 Ohm 
 Jack type: 1 mini and 1 1/4" changed to 2 1/4"
 Inputs: 1 
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) 
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) 
 Housing material: Powdercoated steel Hammond 
 Size: Chassis dimensions of 17"D x 10"W x 3"D 
 Weight: Very heavy, lots of iron! The power transformer alone weighs in at 11 lbs.


----------



## vkx86

Amp manufacturer: Skorpion 
 Price: $750
 Inputs: One RCA pair (rear)
 Outputs: One RCA pair (rear), two standard 0.25" (1/4") stereo headphone (front)
 Control: Front on/off switch and large volume control
 Frequency Response: 5Hz to 70kHz (+0/-3dB)
 Tubes: preamp - 6AQ8/ECC85 for pre-amplification, 6080 for amplification
 Operation: "Class A", OTL (Output Transformer Less)
 Input Impedance: 100 kohms
 Input Sensitivity: 550 mV
 Output Power: 300 mW
 Output Impedance: 40 ohm
 Load Resistance: 30 to 600 ohm
 Signal To Noise: 86dB
 THD+N: <0.7% @ 100 mW, <1.5% @ 200 mW
 Power Consumption: 60 Watts
 Absolute Phase: Reversed
 Weight: 4 Kg.
 Dimensions:, 25 x 22 x 19 (HxWxD in cm)

Review


----------



## jadde

Amp manufacturer: Harmony Design
 Amp name/model: EAR90
 In production? yes
 List price: $400??
 Type of amp: solid state 
 Crossfeed? no
 Other processors? no
 Portable? no 
 Detachable power cord: yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 2
 Jack type: 3-pole 6,3 mm
 Inputs: 1 RCA 
 Other outputs: no 
 Housing material: Aluminium
 Size (dimensions): 200 mm x 50 mm


----------



## Sovkiller

[size=x-small]*Silhouette Perreaux SHX-1 (AKA "Dinky Knob")....New addition to the Perreaux line of goodies, this is the current production.*[/size]


 Front





 Back






 Internal (****)





 -Amp manufacturer: Perreaux Industries Limited.
 -Amp name/model: Silhouette SHX-1 Headphone amp
 -In production? Yes 
 -List price: $349.99 
 -Current "street" price: still in production (the introductory price was $299.95) 
 -Type of amp: all solid state (discrete design full class A operation) 
 -Stock tubes: N/A 
 -Crossfeed: N/A 
 -Other processors: N/A 
 -Portable: N/A 
 -Power supply: AC (internal, toroidal transformer with 22,000µF of Smoothing Capacitance) 
 -Detachable power cord: Yes 
 -Number of headphone jacks: 2 at the front 
 -Input impedance: 50Kohms 
 -Rated Power Output (per channel): 2.2Wrms @ 32ohms, 1.1Wrms @ 64ohms, 235mWrms @ 300ohms
 -Voltage swing: 18.8Vp-p 
 -Jack type: 2 x 1/4"
 -Inputs: line in (two unbalanced RCA) 
 -Other outputs: line out (two unbalanced RCA with fixed output, not pre-out) 
 -Speaker output rating: N/A
 -Possible upgrades/upgrade path: It was already upgraded to Rev 0.5 on dec 2003, otherwise DIY mods. 
 -Input Sensitivity: 1.5Vrms
 -Maximum Gain: 13.4dB
 -Input Impedance: 50kohms
 -Output Impedance: Stable down to 8ohms
 -Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N), Typically: 0.001%, @ 1kHz into 64omhs, 20Hz to 20kHz: <0.005%
 -Frequency Response: 6Hz-56kHz, ±0.25dB
 -Signal to Noise Ratio Rated Output (unweighted): >95dB
 -Dynamic headroom: >3.0db
 -Housing material: steel case, heavy gauge engraved aluminum front panel and knob.
 -Size (dimensions): Width: 215mm (8.5"), Height: 57mm (2.2"), Depth: 170mm (6.7") 
 -Weight: 1.4kg (3.1lb)

 Notes: 

 Optimal Circuit Layout for Increased Channel Separation and Noise Floor and Enhanced Audio Design Featuring Highest Quality PCB and Minimal Internal Wiring.
 All the testing curves of the main electronic parameters are included along with the manual, also includes a generous extended 3 years warranty....
 This is the old Rev 0.3, the current production is the Rev 0.5, which supposedly outperform this one, with some mods made to improve the circuit....


----------



## HighwayStar

-Amp manufacturer: JMT Audio www.jmtaudio.com (Note: available from other builders as well...Voodoochile and Tangent to name a couple)
 -Amp name/model: PPA (PPL's Portable Amplifier, designed by PPL, Morsel, Tangent, and KurtW). 
 -In production? Yes 
 -List price: Contact JMT 
 -Current "street" price: n/a
 -Type of amp: solid state, Differential output topology, Jung multiloop topology, Class A operation, AD8610 or OPA627 based. 
 -Stock tubes: N/A 
 -Crossfeed: Modified Linkwitz optional
 -Other processors: Bass boost, optional 
 -Portable? Yes
 -Power supply: Elpac 24V wall wart for AC operation (#WM080-1950-760)
 -Detachable power cord? Yes 
 -Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 -Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) n/a
 -Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) n/a
 -Jack type: 1 x 1/4"
 -Inputs: line in (two unbalanced RCA) 
 -Other outputs: none
 -Speaker output rating: n/a
 -Possible upgrades/upgrade path: Crossfeed & bass boost
 -Input Sensitivity: n/a
 -Maximum Gain: 11 (21db)
 -Input Impedance: n/a
 -Output Impedance: n/a
 -Total Harmonic Distortion n/a
 -Frequency Response: n/a
 -Signal to Noise Ratio Rated Output (unweighted): n/a
 -Dynamic headroom: n/a
 -Housing material: Hammond 1455N1601 or Lansing MicroPak E. 
 -Size (dimensions): Width: 107mm (4.2"), Height: 57mm (2.4"), Depth: 193mm (7.6") 
 -Weight: What's a henway ?


----------



## john_jcb

Measures: 11.8 x 6.5 x 2.3 cm
 Weight without battery: 100 gr.
 Supply voltage: 6 .. (9) .. 28 Volts DC
 Mean current uptake: 5 mA (4 mA LED OFF, 10 mA class-A mode)
 Maximal amplification: 17 dB
 Output impedance: 0 / 120* Ohm * plus adapter
 The unit runs from a single 9V battery and the supply voltage is internally splitted in a +4.5 and a -4.5V powerline (TLE2426 railsplitter). 
 Alternatively external powersupplies can be connected with supply voltages between 6V and 28V DC.
 External noise is removed by LC-filtering of the supply voltage.
 The total buffer capacity is nearly 6000 uF to lower the effective battery impedance.
 For amplification two single LM6171 opamps are used for maximal sonic performance.(No dual or quad-opamps!)
 The high quality potentiometer is custom-made by ALPS and has a build-in ON/OFF switch. 
 The high quality crossfeed/stereo switch has gold-plated contacts and the 3.5 mm sockets are silver-plated.
 Only metal-resistors and high-quality film-capacitors are used (polystyrol, polycarbonate, polyester). 
 The industrial PC-board has a thick 70um copper layer.

 Current Prices see site: http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-audio


----------



## john_jcb

2 headphone outputs (0 Ohm / 120 Ohm output impedance).
 Maximum output 12V / 150 mA.
 Variable crossfeed filter (stereo, low, medium, high)
 Gold-plated input jacks.
 Silver plated 1/8" headphone jacks.
 Silver plated heavy duty switch.
 Alps Blue Potentiometer.
 7 Watts toroidal transformer (Talema).
 110V and 220V versions available.
 Power uptake 4 Watts
 Build-in groundloop breaker.
 Low impedance electrolytic buffer capacitors (Panasonic).
 Polyesterfilm bypass capacitors in the power supply.
 Polystyrol and polyester capacitors in the signal path.
 Metalfilm resistors in the signal path.
 One-sided PCB with 70 um copper.
 LM6171 opamps biased into class-A.
 Star-grounding.
 Ultra short signal paths.
 Sturdy aluminium enclosure with anodized front plate (4 mm) and backplate.
 Laser engravings.
 Weight: 0.6 kg.
 Size: 16.5 x 17.0 x 5.7 cm.

 Current Prices see site: http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-audio


----------



## john_jcb

1 headphone output (0 Ohm output impedance).
 Maximum output 12V / 250 mA.
 Variable crossfeed filter (stereo, low, medium)
 Gold-plated input jacks.
 Silver plated headphone jack (Neutrik).
 Silver plated heavy duty switch (C&K).
 Alps Blue Potentiometer.
 3.2 Watts toroidal transformer (Talema).
 110V and 220V versions available.
 Power uptake 3 Watts
 Build-in groundloop breaker.
 Fast recovery diodes in the power supply.
 Low impedance electrolytic buffer capacitors (Panasonic). Total Buffer capacity 11.000 uF.
 Polyesterfilm bypass capacitors in the power supply.
 Polystyrol and polypropylen capacitors in the signal path.
 Metalfilm resistors in the signal path.
 One-sided PCB with 70 mm copper.
 LM6171 opamps biased into class-A.
 BUF634 buffer amplifiers at each output channel.
 Star-grounding.
 Ultra short signal paths.
 Sturdy aluminium enclosure with anodized front plate (6 mm) and backplate.
 Laser engravings.
 Weight: 0.65 kg.
 Size: 11.1 x 17.9 x 5.2 cm.

 Current Prices see site: http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-audio


----------



## john_jcb

2 headphone outputs (0 Ohm / 120 Ohm output impedance).
 Maximum output 13V / 250 mA.
 Variable crossfeed filter (stereo, low, medium)
 Gold-plated input jacks.
 Silver plated headphone jacks (Neutrik).
 Silver plated heavy duty switch (C&K).
 Alps Blue Potentiometer.
 7 Watts toroidal transformer (Talema).
 110V and 220V versions available.
 Power uptake 4 Watts
 Build-in groundloop breaker.
 Schottky rectifying diodes in the power supply.
 Double regulated voltage lines.
 Low impedance electrolytic buffer capacitors (Panasonic). Total Buffer capacity 21.000 uF.
 Polyesterfilm bypass capacitors in the power supply.
 Polystyrol and polypropylen capacitors in the signal path.
 Metalfilm resistors in the signal path.
 Double sided PCB with 70 um copper.
 LM6171 opamps biased into class-A using LM334 current sources.
 BUF634 buffer amplifiers at each output channel.
 Star-grounding.
 Ultra short signal paths.
 Signal paths and signal path components at the bottom side of the PCB for maximal shielding.
 Sturdy aluminium enclosure with anodized front plate (8 mm) and backplate.
 Laser engravings.
 Weight: 1.1 kg.
 Size: 17.3 x 17.9 x 6.2 cm.

 Current Prices see site: http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-audio


----------



## john_jcb

/n
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 headphone outputs
 ( 0/120 Ohm output impedance ).
 Maximum output 13V / 800 mA.
 Gain switch. Maximum gain factors 8 / 20 dB.
 Variable crossfeed filter switch:
 4 pairs of inputs.
 Input impedance 13 kOhm
 1 pair of passive bypass outputs on input pair 4.
 1 pair of volume-controlled preamplifier outputs.
 Maximum gain factor 8dB.
 Gold-plated input jacks.
 Silver plated headphone jacks (Neutrik).
 Silver and gold plated heavy duty switches
 (Lorlin and C&K).
 Alps Blue Potentiometer.
 25 Watts toroidal transformer (Talema).
 110V and 220V versions available.
 Power uptake 8 Watts
 Build-in mainsfilter (Schaffner).
 Build-in groundloop breaker.
 Schottky rectifying diodes in the power supply.
 Double regulated voltage lines.
 Low impedance electrolytic buffer capacitors (Panasonic).
 Total Buffer capacity 44.000 uF.
 Polyesterfilm bypass capacitors in the power supply.
 Polystyrol and polypropylen (Vishay) capacitors in the signal path.
 Metalfilm resistors in the signal path.
 Double sided PCB with 70 um copper.
 LM6171 opamps biased into class-A using LM334 current sources.
 3 BUF634 buffer amplifiers at each headphone output channel.
 Star-grounding.
 Ultra short signal paths.
 Signal paths and signal path components at the bottom side of the PCB for maximal shielding.
 Sturdy aluminium enclosure with anodized front plate (8 mm and backplate).
 Laser engravings.
 Weight: 2.4 kg.
 Size: 22.4 x 23.1 x 8,4 cm.

 Option: AD8610 opamp 

 Current Prices see site: http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-audio


----------



## robo7

Manufacturer: Musical-Fidelity
 Model : X-CAN V3
 In production? yes 
 List price : 250 UKP
 Type of amp : 6922 tubes 
 Portable? no 
 Power supply : external 12VA 
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 output : 1 Watt
 Jack type : 1/4"
 Inputs : 1 (47k)
 Housing material : aluminum
 Size (dimensions): 88mm(H) x 180mm(W) x 239mm(D)
 Weight : 3.2 Kg


----------



## kuma

*Amp manufacturer : Naim Audio
 Amp name/model : Headline 2
 In production? : YES
 List price: 675$/NAHA Headline2 ( DIN or RCA version )
 Type of amp: Solid State
 Power output ( into 8 Ohms ): 560mW/channel
 Crossfeed? : NO
 Portable?: NO
 Power supply : Yes. AC type. Must be used with external power supply. 
 isupply(215$)/ NAPSC2 (550$) /FlatCap2 (1,250$ ) /HiCap2 (2,150$ )/SuperCap2 ($6,650)
 Detachable power cord? : N/A 
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 Jack output impedance: 8 Ohms to 2 KOhms but prefer to drive high impedance headphones per company's published specs. 
 Jack type: 1/4" 
 Inputs: 1

 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: 
 • FlatCap2 or HiCap power supply or for real crazies Super-Cap2
 • install a chassis mounted DIN connector instead of a provided captive lead for a possible cable rolling




 Housing material: Aluminum chassis
 Size: 57 x 121 x 187 mm
*

• Naim Headline2 vs. Gilmore V2 with Grado RS1


----------



## 00940

Amp manufacturer: HeadAmp.com
 Amp name/model: Gilmore Lite
 In production? (yes/no): Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $249.00
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): N/A
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): Solid State
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): N/A
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels): No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details): No
 Portable? (yes/no): No
 Power supply (batteries/AC): Elpac Dual Output Wall-Wart
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no): Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: One
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): Zero
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms): 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one): 1/4" Stereo
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): 1 Line Input (RCA)
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): None
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms): N/A
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.): N/A
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): Brushed Anodized Aluminum
 Size (dimensions): 4x6x1"
 Weight: 4lb


----------



## 00940

Amp manufacturer: HeadAmp.com
 Amp name/model: Gilmore V2
 In production? (yes/no): Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $549.00
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): N/A
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): Solid State
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): N/A
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels): No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details): No
 Portable? (yes/no): No
 Power supply (batteries/AC): AC - Regulated, Dual-Tracking Design
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no): Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 2
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): Zero
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms): Zero
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one): 1/4" Stereo
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): 2 Line Inputs (RCA)
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): 1 Pre-Out (RCA)
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms): N/A
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.): N/A
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): Brushed Anodized Aluminum
 Size (dimensions): 8x8x2"
 Weight: 5lb


----------



## 00940

Amp manufacturer: HeadAmp.com
 Amp name/model: Gilmore V2-SE
 In production? (yes/no): Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $849.00
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): N/A
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): Solid State
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): N/A
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels): No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details): No
 Portable? (yes/no): No
 Power supply (batteries/AC): AC - Regulated, Dual-Tracking Design
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no): Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 2
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): Zero
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms): Zero
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one): 1/4" Stereo
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): 3 Line Inputs (RCA)
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): 1 Active Pre-Out, 1 Passive Pre-Out, 1 Loop Out (All RCA)
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms): N/A
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.): N/A
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): Brushed Anodized Aluminum
 Size (dimensions): 8x10x3.5"
 Weight: 7lb


----------



## JMT

2003/2004 HeadRoom Total Airhead






 Amp manufacturer: HeadRoom Corp.
 Amp name/model: New 2003 Total Airhead
 In production?: Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $199.00
 Type of amp: Solid State
 Other Features: Power LED, Clipping indicator LED
 Crossfeed?: Yes, single level processor
 Other processors?: No
 Portable?: Yes
 Power supply: 4 x AAA batteries (w/ DC input jack)
 Number of headphone jacks: 2
 Jack type: 3.5mm (1/8" mini)
 Inputs: Single Line Inputs (3.5mm)
 Housing material: Plastic with rubber battery door
 Size: 2.875" (7.3 cm) wide, 1" (2.5 cm) high, and 4.125" (10.5 cm) deep
 Weight: 5 ounces (w/o batteries)


----------



## Edwood

Pictures of amp:






















 Amp manufacturer *Grace Design*
 Amp name/model *Model 901*
 In production? (yes/no) *Yes*
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) *$1495.00 USD*
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) *$1199.00 - $1395.00 USD*
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) *Solid State, Bi-Polar Class A Output, Class B Input *
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) *n/a*
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) *No*
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) *Built in DAC, Crystal CS43122, 24bit 32k to 96K*
 Portable? (yes/no) *No*
 Power supply (batteries/AC) *AC, Linear Regulated, Toroidal, 115VAC 0.16A, 230VAC 0.08A*
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) *Yes, IEC*
 Number of headphone jacks *2*
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) *1Ohm*
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) *1/4"*
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) *40K Ohms balanced XLR, 20K Ohms unbalanced RCA, coaxial SPDIF, optical, and AES3 *
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) *n/a*
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) *n/a*
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) *internal DAC board*
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) *Machined Aluminum and Clear coated Front Beze, Powder Coated Folded Steel Chassis*
 Size (dimensions) *8.5" x 8.5" x 1.7"*
 Weight *5.8 lbs*


----------



## robo7

In production? yes 
 List price : 700$
 Type of amp : Tube SE / EL84x2,12AU7x1 
 Portable? no 
 Power supply : Separate 
 Number of headphone jacks : 2 (10 Ohm /600 Ohm)
 Jack type : 1/4"
 output : 1 Watt
 Distortion at 1W: < 0.4%
 Inputs : 1 (100k)/900mv
 Consumption: 26W
 Size (dimensions): 112mm(H) x 145mm(W) x 190mm(D)
 Weight :


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Amp manufacturer: Eyevancsu (head-fi member) 
http://www.Ebay.com
 Amp name/model: CMoy/ Tangent Mint
 In production? yes 
 List price: $69.95 Buy It now Ebay
 Type of amp: Solid State
 Power supply: 9v Battery
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack type: 1/8" mini
 Controls: volume, on/off switch
 Portable: Very much so
 Inputs: 1/8" Line-in
 Other outputs: None
 Housing material: Tin 
 Size: ~ 2.5"x5"
 Opamp: OPA2132P
 Capacitors: 2 x 470uf, 2 x 1uf input 
 Potentiometer: 10k


----------



## meech

[size=small]Amp manufacturer : Singlepower 
 Amp name/model : Maestro
 In production? (yes/no) : Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) 
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) : $2300 - $3100
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) : Tube
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) : 3 x 6sn7
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) 
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) 
 Portable? (yes/no) : No
 Power supply (batteries/AC) : AC
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) : Yes
 Number of headphone jacks : 1 (made to order)
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) 
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) : 1/4
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) : 4 RCA inputs
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) : 3 line outputs (pre-amp)
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) : Allready maxed out
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) : Steel
 Size (dimensions) 
 Weight 
 [/B][/size]


----------



## taylor

Didn't see any electrostatics, so here goes:







 Amp manufacturer: Stax
 Amp name/model: SRM-212 
 In production? (yes/no) yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) $220
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) $220 
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) Solid State
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) N/A
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) No 
 Portable? (yes/no) Transportable
 Power supply (batteries/AC) 12VDC wall wart
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) detachable wall wart
 Number of headphone jacks 1
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) 580v bias
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 280VRMS 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) Stax 5-conductor jack
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 2 x RCA
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) none
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) N/A 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) Power supply 
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) Metal
 Size (dimensions) 132(W)×38(H)×132(D)mm 
 Weight 1.1 lb, 0.5kg

 edit: I changed the output impedance field to bias voltage. I don't know if electrostatics have an output impedance, but I figured bias voltage would be important to include.


----------



## taylor

And some more lusty Stax info!






 Amp manufacturer: Stax
 Amp name/model: SRM-313 
 In production? (yes/no) yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) $450
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) $450 
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) Solid State
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) N/A
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) No 
 Portable? (yes/no) No
 Power supply (batteries/AC) AC
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) yes
 Number of headphone jacks 2
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) 1 jack is 580v bias, other is 230v bias
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 350VRMS 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) Stax 5-conductor jack, Stax 6-conductor jack
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 2 x RCA
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) 2 x RCA
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) N/A 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) Metal
 Size (dimensions) 150(W)×100(H)×370(D)mm 
 Weight 2.9kg


----------



## taylor

I figure i'll cover the Stax line until my photobucket hosting space runs out.






 Amp manufacturer: Stax
 Amp name/model: SRM-006t
 In production? (yes/no) yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) $850
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) $850 
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) Tube
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) 6CG7/6FQ7 × 2 
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) No 
 Portable? (yes/no) No
 Power supply (batteries/AC) AC
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) yes
 Number of headphone jacks 3
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) 2 jacks are 580v bias, one is 230v bias
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 300VRMS 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 2 x Stax 5-conductor jack, Stax 6-conductor jack
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 4 x RCA, 2 x XLR balanced
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) 2 x RCA
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) N/A 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) Metal
 Size (dimensions) 195(W)×103(H)×370(D)mm 
 Weight 3.4kg


----------



## taylor

Just figured out naming scheme, SRM-_x_0_x_ is solid state, SRM-00_x_t is tube! THe higher _x_, the nicer the amp.)






 Amp manufacturer: Stax
 Amp name/model: SRM-717
 In production? (yes/no) yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) $1200
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) $1200
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) Solid State
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) None
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) No 
 Portable? (yes/no) No
 Power supply (batteries/AC) AC
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) yes
 Number of headphone jacks 2
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) one jack is 580v bias, one is 230v bias
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 450VRMS 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) Stax 5-conductor jack, Stax 6-conductor jack
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 2 x RCA, 2 x XLR balanced
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) 2 x RCA
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) N/A 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) Metal
 Size (dimensions) (W)195×(H)103×(D)420 mm 
 Weight 5kg


----------



## taylor

Top 'o the line






 Amp manufacturer: Stax
 Amp name/model: SRM-007t
 In production? (yes/no) yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) $1410
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) $1410
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) Tube
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) 6FQ7/6CG7 x 4
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) No 
 Portable? (yes/no) No
 Power supply (batteries/AC) AC
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) yes
 Number of headphone jacks 3
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) 2 jacks are 580v bias, one is 230v bias
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 340VRMS 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 2 x Stax 5-conductor jack, Stax 6-conductor jack
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) 4 x RCA, 2 x XLR balanced
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) 2 x RCA
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) N/A 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) Metal
 Size (dimensions) (W)195mm×(H)103mm×(D)420mm
 Weight 4.7kg


----------



## donovansmith

*Amp manufacturer*: Singlepower Audio Inc.
*Amp name/model*: PPX3
*In production?* Yes
*List price*: $465
*Current "street" price*: Same as list, available only direct from manufacturer
*Type of amp*: Tube
*Stock tubes*: 3 x Electro Harmonix 6CG7
*Crossfeed?*: No
*Other processors?* No
*Portable?* No
*Power supply*: AC
*Detachable power cord?* Yes
*Number of headphone jacks*: 1
*Jack output impedance*: < 20 ohms
*Jack output*: 0.5W @ (unknown impedence)
*Jack type*: 1/4" phone jack
*Inputs*: Single RCA left/right pair.
*Other outputs*: Optional RCA outputs for preamp use.
*Possible upgrades/upgrade path*: Tube-rolling with 6CG7/6FQ7 tube types. Manufacturer offers other upgrades.
*Housing material*: Aluminum
*Size*: (Unknown)
*Weight*: (Unknown)

 Information from emails from manufacturer and http://www.6sn7.com. Picture taken of my own amp, RCA tube shown in picture is not stock but is available from manufacturer as an option.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fiddler* 
_*CORDA HEADAMP*

 Photo: http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-a...ontheadamp.gif
 Manufacturer: Meier-Audio (Germany)
 Model: Corda HA-1
 In production? Yes 
 List price: $325 US assembled; $260 as a DIY kit
 Type of amp: Solid state
 Crossfeed: "Natural crossfeed filter"; 4 levels (including the "off" position)
 Other processors? No. 
 Portable? No.
 Power supply: US version- AC 110/115 Volts; European version- AC 220/230 Volts
 Detachable power cord? Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 2
 Jack impedance: 0 ohms (right jack) and 120 ohms (left jack)
 Jack type: mini (both) 
 Maximum gain (@ 1 kHz): 12 dB
 Inputs: One pair of RCA line inputs
 Other outputs: None
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: Power cable 
 Housing material: Aluminum
 Size: 16.5 x 71.0 x 5.7 cm
 Weight: 0.6 kg_

 

Hmmm...if you want ****, now you got it behind that link...


----------



## robo7

In production? yes 
 List price : 140 UKP
 Type of amp : Solid State 
 Portable? no 
 Power supply : Separate 
 Number of headphone jacks : 2 (>32 Ohm)
 Jack type : 1/4"
 output : 150 mW/600 ohm
 Distortion: 0.005%
 Inputs : 3
 Consumption: 20W
 Size : WxHxD 130 x 80 x 105mm
 Weight : 1 Kg


----------



## PinkFloyd

Amp manufacturer: White Noise Audio  
 Amp name/model: WNA headphone amp 
 In production? Yes 
 Kit price: Standard kit £75 Audiophile Kit £113 (both include PSU)
 Type of amp: Solid state Class A 
 Crossfeed? no, but crossfeed can be fitted
 Other processors? no, but processors can be fitted
 Portable? Can be portable, fixed or used in a computer
 Power supply: 24V DC 
 Number of headphone sockets: one
 Jack output impedance: 8 - 2000 Ohms
 Jack output: 50mA Class A 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) 
 Inputs: Line in (2 x RCA) 
 Possible upgrades: Op amps, Capacitors, potentiometer, resistors, power supply etc.)
 Housing material: optional 
 Size: PCB dimensions 74mm x 105mm 
 Weight: dependant on enclosure you choose


----------



## robo7

In production? yes 
 List price : 1350$
 Type of amp : Solid State 
 Portable? no 
 Power supply : Internal
 Number of headphone jacks : 3 (8-600 ohm)
 Jack type : 1/4"
 output : 4W/8ohm 1W/32ohm 100mw/300ohm
 Distortion: 0.025%
 Inputs : 2, RCA / balanced XLR
 Consumption: 31W
 Size : WxHxD 467 x 86 x 408 (thanks to AYT999)
 Weight : 10 Kg


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robo7* 
_Size : WxHxD 467 x ? x ?_

 

467Wx86Hx408D all in mm


----------



## ampgalore

Benchmark DAC1








 Amp manufacturer: Benchmarkmedia
 Amp name/model: Benchmark DAC1
 In production? (yes/no): Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $975
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): $975
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): Solid
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): N/A
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels): N/A
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details): 24bit/192KHz DAC
 Portable? (yes/no): No
 Power supply (batteries/AC): AC
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no): Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 2
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): 0 ohm full sized headphone out, 60 ohm balanced out, 1.25 Kohm unbalanced RCA out
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one): Balanced, unbalanced
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): Toslink, coaxial
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.): Possible future upsampling chip upgrade from manufacturer for nominal fee
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): 24bit/192KHz version features satin faceplate, steel chasis
 Weight: 3.5lb


----------



## ayt999

Amp manufacturer: HeadAmp.com
 Amp name/model: Gilmore Dynamic Reference
 In production? (yes/no): Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $1599.00 (the special two box version pictured above is I think $500 more.)
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): N/A
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): Solid State
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): N/A
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels): No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details): No
 Portable? (yes/no): No
 Power supply (batteries/AC): AC - dual Regulated, Dual-Tracking Design
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no): Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 set of balanced outputs, 2 unbalanced 1/4 inch
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): Zero
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms): Zero
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one): 1/4" Stereo (unbalanced) and dual 3-pin XLR (balanced)
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): 1 set each of RCA and XLR
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): none
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms): N/A
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.): numerous. e-mail HeadAmp.com for more details. also available in a configuration with separate boxes for the PSU and amp.
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): Brushed Anodized Aluminum
 Size (dimensions): 16.5W x 16.0D x 3.5H in inches (for the one box version)
 Weight: 20 lbs.


----------



## ayt999

I don't have this amp personally so I don't have any pictures to show. it looks just like the Blue Hawaii, but without the tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amp manufacturer: HeadAmp.com
 Amp name/model: Gilmore Electrostatic (KGSS)
 In production? (yes/no): Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $1499.00
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): N/A
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): Solid State
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): N/A
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels): No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details): No
 Portable? (yes/no): No
 Power supply (batteries/AC): AC - dual Regulated, Dual-Tracking Design
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no): Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: one 5-conductor jack (standard configuration)
 Jack output bais voltage: 580V pro bias
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one): STAX pro-type jack
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): 1 set each of RCA and XLR
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): none
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms): N/A
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.): numerous. e-mail HeadAmp.com for more details.
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): Brushed Anodized Aluminum
 Size (dimensions): 16.5W x 16.0D x 3.5H in inches
 Weight: 20 lbs.


----------



## ayt999

Amp manufacturer: HeadAmp.com
 Amp name/model: Gilmore Electrostatic with Blue Hawaii Tube Output (Blue Hawaii)
 In production? (yes/no): Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $2499.00
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): N/A
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): hybrid solid state input stage / tube output stage
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): Valve Art EL34 (different than the electro-harmonix seen in the picture)
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels): No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details): No
 Portable? (yes/no): No
 Power supply (batteries/AC): AC - dual Regulated, Dual-Tracking Design
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no): Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: one 5-conductor jack (standard configuration)
 Jack output bais voltage: 580V pro bias
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one): STAX pro-type jack
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): 1 set each of RCA and XLR
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): none
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms): N/A
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.): numerous. e-mail HeadAmp.com for more details.
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): Brushed Anodized Aluminum
 Size (dimensions): 16.5W x 16.0D x 3.5H in inches (tube height not included)
 Weight: 30 lbs.


----------



## ayt999

I don't own a lite (yet) so I don't have any pictures to provide here either. just thought I should post some info on the new lite since I was posting about a few other HeadAmps.

 Amp manufacturer: HeadAmp.com
 Amp name/model: Gilmore Lite
 In production? (yes/no): Yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $299.00
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): N/A
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid): Solid State
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): N/A
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels): No
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details): No
 Portable? (yes/no): No
 Power supply (batteries/AC): Elpac Dual Output Wall-Wart (standard) / optional external PSU
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no): Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: One
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): Zero
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms):
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one): 1/4" Stereo
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): 1 Line Input (RCA)
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many): one RCA line output pass-through
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms): N/A
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.): numerous. contact HeadAmp.com for more info. external PSU upgrade, external battery pack, component upgrades, etc.
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): Brushed Anodized Aluminum
 Size (dimensions): 5.5" W x 4" D x 1.1" H
 Weight: 4lb


----------



## Hornet600

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robo7* 
_Manufacturer: Musical-Fidelity
 Model : X-CAN V3
 In production? yes 
 List price : 250 UKP
 Type of amp : solid state 
 Portable? no 
 Power supply : external 12VA 
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 output : 1 Watt
 Jack type : 1/4"
 Inputs : 1 (47k)
 Housing material : aluminum
 Size (dimensions): 88mm(H) x 180mm(W) x 239mm(D)
 Weight : 3.2 Kg_

 

Type of amp : solid state ----> It should be a hybrid of solid state of vacuum tubes.


----------



## bifcake

Manufacturer: Cary Audio
 Model : SLP-88
 In production? No
 List price : $800-$1100 on the used market
 Type of amp : Tube preamp/headphone amp w/6sn7 tubes
 Portable? no
 Power supply : Built in
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 Circuit: Class A, Single-Ended
 Tube Compliment: Two 6SN7 Dual Triodes
 MFR: 10 Hz - 40 kHz ± 0.5 dB
 Parts: 1% Metal Film Resistors, Polypropylene Capacitors, Teflon/Silver Wiring
 Input Impedance: 100 kOhms
 Input Jacks: RCA Single-Ended
 Output Impedance: 600 Ohms
 Size: 6" H x 16" W x 11" D
 Weight: 14 Pounds
 MSRP: $2,000 USA - Remote Control Included


----------



## cloudless

Manufacturer: Sugden
 Model: Headmaster
 In Production: Yes
 List Price: £659
 Type of amp: Headphone / Pre amp
 Portable? No
 Power Supply: Built in
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Circuit: Class A
 Remote control: Yes
 Inputs: 3


----------



## bifcake

Manufacturer: Creek
 Model: OBH-11
 In Production: No
 List Price: $299
 Street Price: $150-$200
 Type of amp: Solid State
 Portable: No
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 (2 in the SE version)
 Output power 300 mW into 30 ohms
 THD < 0.1% at 1 kHz
 Signal to noise < 65 dB
 Power consumption 9 VA
 Power supply requirements 24V DC 150mA
 Size l00mm x l00mm x 65mm
 (4" x 4" x 2.5")
 Weight (Net) 360 gms (12 ozs)


----------



## KtoEto

Rudistor RP4.1 
 Rudistor, Trieste, Italy
 RP4.1
 In production
*List price* 550 Euros
*Type of amp* hybrid 
*Stock tubes* double triode 12AU7
*Crossfeed* No 
*Other processors* No 
*Portable* No 
*Power supply* AC
*Detachable power cord* Yes
*Number of headphone jacks* 1 
*Jack output impedance* 32-600 Ohm 
*Jack output* 450 mW max
*Jack type* 1/4" 
*Inputs* line in 2 RCA
*Housing material* aluminum 
*Size (dimensions)* 242W*80H*282L mm
*Weight* 5.5 Kg


----------



## mikeymad

*Specifications 
 MG Head DT / OTL MK III Headphone Amp*

 Tubes (included)
 2 x SOVTEK EL84/6BQ5
 1 x electro-harmonix 12AX7EH

 Output power: 
 240mW (33 Ohm)
 110mW (120 Ohm)
 70mW (300 Ohm)
 Frequency response: 25 Hz - 40 KHz +- 1dB 
 Distortion: 0.60% at full power 
 S/N Ratio: 83dB (0.15mV) 
 Input impedance: 100K 
 Output impedance: 13 Ohm 
 Input sensitivity: 1V 
 Power consumption: 21 W 
 Dimensions: amp 7.1" wide, 7.5" deep, 6.3" high; power supply 7.1" wide, 3.8" deep, 3.5" high 
 Net weight: 10 lbs. 
 Current List: $395.00


----------



## digicom_t1

See Manufacturer's Site for More Pix: http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wooaudio3.html


 Amp manufacturer: WooAudio
 Amp name/model: WooAudio 3
 In production? Yes 
 List price: $460 
 Type of amp: Single Ended Class A Tube Headphone & Pre Amplifier 

 Stock tubes: 1 x 6080/6AS7, 2 x 6922/6DJ6 All gold pin tube sockets.
 Crossfeed? No 
 Other processors? No 
 Portable? No 

 Power Supply: AC 110 V, 50/60 Hz (220 V available. Specify when order)
 100 watts specially made toroidal transformer. 
 Detachable power cord? Yes (not provided)

 Number of headphone jacks: One
 Headphone Impedance: 30-600 Ohms 
 Jack type: 1/4" 
 Input impedance: 100 Kilo-Ohms
 Frequency response: 8 Hz - 100 KHz +/-3dB
 Pre-amp Gain: 10 dB 
 Signal/Noise: 90 dB 
 THD: <= 0.08% 
 Power output: 2 Watts per channel 
 Inputs: One, Gold-plate RCA 
 Other outputs: One (Pre Amp) Gold-plate RCA 

 Possible upgrades: Tube rolling within the family of tubes listed above.
 Ling to HeadFi DYI Mods: http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=96731

 Construction Material: Heavy duty full aluminum die-cast chassis with 1/4" Face Plate, black anodized or satin brushed silver - other colors (red, blue and champagne may be available soon), large aluminum volume knob & push button power switch. 

 Other notes on Electrical: 
 All Point to point hand wired.
 Alps potentiometer and power switch 
 ELNA and WIMA capacitors 
 High precision resistors
 Teflon wires

 Size: 5-5/8 "(L), 13 "(W), 6"(D) 
 Weight: approx. 9 lbs.

 User Notes: This amp pairs very well with Senn 650s and Sony SA5Ks!


----------



## robo7

In production? yes 
 price : 778 $
 Type of amp : Solid State 
 Portable? no 
 Power supply : Internal 
 Number of headphone jacks : 2 
 Jack type : 1/4"
 output : 200mW/300ohm 400mw/60ohm
 Distortion: 0.001% 6mw/300ohm
 Inputs : 1 / 47K
 Gain : 0db, 10db, 20db
 Consumption: 5W
 Size : WxHxD 110 x 44 x 280mm
 Weight : 1.5 Kg


----------



## MartinP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kuma* 
_




*Amp manufacturer : Naim Audio
 Amp name/model : Headline 2
 In production? : YES
 List price: 550$/Headline2 
 450$/NAPSC power supply 1,000$/FlatCap2 power supply 1,750$/HiCap2 power supply
 Type of amp: Solid State
 Power output ( into 8 Ohms ): 560mW/channel
 Crossfeed? : NO
 Portable?: NO
 Power supply : Yes. AC type. Must be used with external power supply. Optional Flat-Cap 2 or Hi-Cap maybe used in place of NAPSC
 Detachable power cord? : YES 
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 Jack output impedance: 8 Ohms to 2 KOhms but prefer to drive high impedance headphones per company's published specs. 
 Jack type: 1/4" 
 Inputs: 1

 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: 
 • FlatCap2 or HiCap power supply or for real crazies Super-Cap2
 • install a chassis mounted DIN connector instead of a provided captive lead for a possible cable rolling
 Housing material: Aluminum chassis
 Size: 57 x 121 x 187 mm
*

• Naim Headline2 vs. Gilmore V2 with Grado RS1_

 


 It's worth pointing out than Naim now have a cheaper PSU for the headline, the "iSupply".

 US price is $165, nearly $300 cheaper than the previous cheapest option, the PSC2.

 BTW, with a different adapter, the iSupply can power an iPod for improved performance. Only one item at a time, though.

 cheers, Martin


----------



## Gaffer74

In production? no 
 final list price? £250 (GBP)
 Current "street" price? About £60-£100 dependant on shop
 Type of amp? Hybrid Triode Valve amp
 Stock tubes? Philips JAN 6922 tubes
 Crossfeed? no?
 Portable? no 
 Power supply? external 12V AC 500mA
 Detachable power cord? yes 
 Number of headphone jacks? 1
 Jack output? 100mW into 40 Ohm (>100mW for loads >40 Ohm) 
 Jack type? 1/4"
 Inputs? 1 line 
 Other outputs? 1 line
 Speaker output rating? 100mW into 40 Ohm (>100mW for loads >40 Ohm)
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path? not officially but could replace stock tubes with others for a different sound
 Housing material? aluminium
 Size? 110 x 110 x 220 (W x H x D) width and height include feet (mm)
 Weight? ~3.5kg

 PS Here it is with modifications inc. holes in upper casing to improve airflow ventilation over the hot tubes inside:


----------



## kuma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MartinP* 
_It's worth pointing out than Naim now have a cheaper PSU for the headline, the "iSupply".

 US price is $165, nearly $300 cheaper than the previous cheapest option, the PSC2.

 BTW, with a different adapter, the iSupply can power an iPod for improved performance. Only one item at a time, though._

 

Thanks Martin!

 The listing now is updated.


----------



## dusty_v

Amp manufacturer: Channel Islands Audio (CIAudio) 
 Amp name/model: VHP•1
 In production: yes 
 List price: $349 
 Type of amp: solid state
 Crossfeed: no 
 Other processors: high/low gain switch 
 Portable: no 
 Power supply: AC adapter 
 Detachable power cord? yes 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack output impedance: 30~700 ohms 
 Jack output: 2 watts @ 32 ohms 
 Inputs: 1 
 Other outputs: 1 loop through 
 Upgrades: VAC•1 High Current Power Supply ($159)
 Housing material: extruded aluminum with machined aluminum panels, knobs 
 Size: 4.40"w x 2.65"h x 4.40"d 
 Weight: 4 lbs


----------



## amb

[size=x-small](AMB prototype shown, actual appearances vary depending on case used)[/size]

DIY design developed by AMB and Morsel
 Also available prebuilt from MisterX, thrice and SFT.

 -Amp name/model: M³ (pronounced "M cubed", sometimes written as "MMM", "M3" or "M^3")
 -In production? Yes
 -List price: DIY: varies; Prebuilt: contact builders for pricing info
 -Current "street" price: n/a
 -Type of amp: Solid state class A, 3-channel topology with active ground, High current MOSFET outputs, AD8610, OPA627 or other opamp voltage gain stage.
 -Stock tubes: n/a
 -Crossfeed: None, can be optionally added
 -Other processors: Bass boost, continuously variable or switched (optional)
 -Portable? No
 -Power supply: 24VDC - 40VDC external, regulated
 -Detachable power cord? Yes
 -Number of headphone jacks: 1 or more
 -Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): < 0.05 ohm
 -Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) n/a
 -Jack type: 1/4" phone or others
 -Inputs: Line in (two unbalanced RCA)
 -Other outputs: Speaker output (optional)
 -Speaker output rating: 6Wrms/ch into 8 ohms (with 36VDC 3A PSU)
 -Possible upgrades/upgrade path: See websites
 -Input Sensitivity: n/a
 -Maximum Gain: 11 (20.8db) default, can be built to other gain settings
 -Input Impedance: 47.6K ohms
 -Output Impedance: < 0.05 ohm
 -Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.0009% (RMAA)
 -Intermodulation Distortion: 0.0051% (RMAA)
 -Frequency Response: 0Hz - 1.5MHz, +0, -3dB
 -Signal to Noise Ratio: 97dBA (RMAA)
 -Stereo Crosstalk: -95dB (RMAA)
 -Housing material: Various choices
 -Size (dimensions): Various choices
 -Weight: n/a


----------



## Stridbeck

[size=x-small]The Ear-90 Headphone Amplifier[/size]

 Amp manufacturer: Harmony Design
 Amp name/model: Ear 90
 In production: Yes
 List price: Unbalanced $500, balanced $600 
 Type of amp: Solid state 
 Crossfeed: No 
 Portable: No
 Power supply: AC 230/115V
 Detachable power cord: Yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 2 
 Jack type: 1/4" 
 Inputs: One balanced or one unbalanced 
 Possible upgrade: Elma level control
 Housing material: Steel + stainless steel + aluminium. 
 Size: H 50, W 25 , D 21.
 Weight: 2.2 kg


----------



## SV_huMMer

Amp manufacturer: Audiokits (Russia)
 Amp name/model: Laconic HA-03-60
 In Production: Yes
 List Price (In Russia): US$ 180
 Amp type: two-stage Class A OTL tube headphone amp
 Stock tubes: Military-grade N.O.S Svetlana tubes 2 x 6Н6П-Е 1 х 6Н3П-ЕВ
 Frequency responce: 5..22000 kHz @ +/- 3dB
 Inputs: 1 x RCA stereo input
 Outputs: 1 x 1/4" stereo jack
 Output impedance: 60 Ohms
 Power supply: 220V AC
 Dimensions: (WxHxD), mm: 120x140x115
 Weight: 1.5 kg


----------



## jimmyjames8

Amp manufacturer: JMT Audio
 Amp name/model: Home Headphone Amp 
 In production? yes
 List price (final list price if no longer in production): $200 bas 
 Type of amp: solid state 
 Crossfeed? Yes 2 level for $40 adder
 Other processors? bass boost 
 Portable? NO
 Power supply: wall wart A/C 
 Detachable power cord? yes 
 Number of headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack type: 1/4 locking
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): 1 pair rca 
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: sockets for op amp rolling, add outboard regulated PS
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): aluminun 
 Size (dimensions): approx. 6.3" long x 4" wide x 2" tall 
 Weight : approx. 1lb.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Amp manufacturer : REGA
 Amp name/model : EAR
 In production? (yes 
 List price $225
 Type of amp (solid stat
 Crossfeed? NO 
 Portable? NO
 Power supply: AC wall wart, 24v, 300mA
 Detachable power cord? yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): 32-600 
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms): 525mW@32ohm, 55mW@600ohm
 Input Impedance: 24Kohm 
 Jack type: 1/4"
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) : 1 pair rca
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many); loop, 1 pair rca 
 Topology: Ti NE 5532 dual channel op amp, 2000uF caps at output
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.): regulated outboard PS 
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): aluminum and plastic 
 Size (dimensions) : approx. 7.5" x 6" x 1.5"
 Weight : approx 1lb.


----------



## dcheming

Manufacturer: Decware
 Model: MLB 
 In production: No 
 List price: $862 
 Type of amp: Tube (SET) 
 Stock tubes: 6N1P, 6DJ8 or 6922's
 Rect. Tubes: 5Y3GT, 5AR4, or 5U4 
 Crossfeed: No
 Portable: No 
 Power supply: 120VAC 
 Detachable power cord: Yes, IEC 
 Headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack output impedance: < 10Ω
 Jack output: 4V RMS (150mw) @32Ω
 6V RMS (120mw) @250Ω
 Jack type: 1/4" TRS
 Inputs: 1 pair RCA
 Other outputs: N/A 
 Housing material: Steel with gray powder coat finish
 Size: 6"W x 11"D x 6.5" H
 Weight: 13 lbs.


----------



## aloizio

Laconic HA-03B1






 Amp manufacturer: AUDIOKITS(Russia)
 Amp name/model: Laconic HA-03B1
 In Production: Yes
 List Price (In Russia): US$ 239
 Amp type: two-stage Class A OTL tube headphone amp
 Stock tubes: Military-grade N.O.S Svetlana tubes 2 x 6Н6П-Е 1 х 6Н3П-ЕВ
 Frequency responce: 5..22000 kHz @ +/- 3dB
 Inputs: 1 x RCA stereo input+1 x RCA stereo input (-20 dB)
 Outputs: 1 x 1/4" stereo jack
 Output impedance: 60 Ohms
 Power supply: 220V AC
 Dimensions: (WxHxD), mm: 120x140x115
 Weight: 2.5 kg





 LACONIC HA-04AF (audiophile version)
 Amp manufacturer: AUDIOKITS(Russia)
 Amp name/model: Laconic HA-04AF
 In Production: Yes
 List Price (In Russia): US$ 318
 Amp type: two-stage Class A OTL tube headphone amp
 Stock tubes: Military-grade N.O.S Svetlana tubes 2 x 6Н30П-Е 1 х 6Н23П-ЕВ
 Frequency responce: 5..45000 kHz @ +/- 0.5dB
 Inputs: 1 x RCA stereo input+1 x RCA stereo input (-20 dB)
 Outputs: 1 x 1/4" stereo jack
 Output impedance: 24 Ohms
 Power supply: 220V AC
 Dimensions: (WxHxD), mm: 130x130x145
 Weight: 2.5 kg


----------



## aloizio

Amp manufacturer: AUDIOKITS
 The dealer in the USA: EddieCurrent (www.eddiecurrent.com cuthus@charter.net) 
 Amp name/model: *Lunch Box*
 In Production: Yes
 List Price (In USA): US$ 160
 Amp type: two-stage Class A OTL tube headphone amp
 Tubes: tubes 2 x 6Н24П-Е 1 х 6Н3П-ЕВ
 Frequency responce: 5..43000 kHz @ +/- 3dB
 Inputs: 1 x RCA stereo input
 Outputs: 1 x 1/4" stereo jack NEUTRIK
 Output impedance: 35 Ohms (For headphones with resistance from 150 om) 
 Power supply: 220V/50Hz or 110V/60Hz
 Dimensions: (WxHxD), mm: 140x65x120
 Weight: 0.8 kg


----------



## dcheming

Manufacturer: Decware
 Model: CSP2
 In production: Yes 
 List price: $695 Introductory, $1349 MSRP
 Type of amp: Tube (SET OTL Class A1) 
 Stock tubes: 6N1P, 6DJ8 or 6922's
 Rect. Tubes: 5Y3GT
 Crossfeed: No
 Portable: No 
 Power supply: 120VAC 
 Detachable power cord: Yes, IEC 
 Headphone jacks: 1 
 Jack output impedance: < 60Ω
 Jack type: 1/4" TRS 
 Inputs: 2 pair RCA 
 Other outputs: 1 pair RCA pre-amp outs 
 Housing material: Solid Walnut sides with 2mm thick T6 Aluminum top 
 Size: 7.25" W x 14.75" D x 8.5" H
 Weight: 13 lbs.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Amp manufacturer 
 Amp name/model: Little Dot II+
 In production? yes
 List price: 150USD
 Type of amp: tube
 Stock tubes: Two Mullard EF92 drivers, Two Chinese/Soviet 4P1S for power
 Crossfeed? no
 Other processors? no
 Portable? no
 Power supply: AC
 Detachable power cord? yes
 Number of headphone jacks: One
 Jack output impedance: no idea
 Jack output: no idea 50-92mw? 
 Jack type: 1/4"
 Inputs: Line in RCA , Line out RCA
 Other outputs: none
 Speaker output rating: none
 Frequency response: 10Hz to 35KHz (-3db)
 Distortion: <=1% (50mW, 300ohm)
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: driver tubes possible, power tubes is unlikely
 Housing material: steel?
 Size: 200(L) *120(W) *105(D) mm(before tubes installed )
 Weight: 2.5kg


----------



## dutchflea

*Amp manufacturer:* Little-Tube.com
*Amp name/model:* Little Dot III+
*In production?* yes
*List price:* 349 USD
*Type of amp:* tube, headphone/speaker, Class-A biased, directly heated, swichable triode/pentode
*Stock tubes:* driver 2 Mullard (or Brimar) EF91, power 2 Chinese/Soviet 4P1S
*Crossfeed?* no
*Other processors?* no
*Portable?* no
*Power supply:* AC
*Detachable power cord?* yes
*Number of headphone jacks:* one
*Jack output impedance:* auto-sensing 32/60/120/300/600 Ohm
*Jack output:* triode mode 1 W/channel @120 Ohm, pentode mode 3.5 W/channel @8 Ohm
*Jack type:* 1/4"
*Inputs:* 1 Line in RCA
*Other outputs:* 1 preamp Line out RCA, 1 set of speaker binding posts
*Speaker output rating:* 3.5 W/channel @8 Ohm
*Frequency response:* 10Hz to 35KHz (-3db)
*Distortion:* <=1% (50mW, 300ohm)
*Possible upgrades/upgrade path:* driver tube change for equivalent is possible, power tube change is unlikely: 4pi1pi (4n1n) type is hard to find
*Housing material:* Z11 silicon steel plating, real wood front, aluminium volume control
*Size:* Main unit 230mm (W) X 265mm (D) (300mm including front controls & back connectors) X 132mm (H, including feet), Power supply 104mm (W) X 144mm (D) X 68mm (H, including feet)
*Weight:* Main unit 4.9 Kg, Power supply 1.7 Kg

*Other specs
 =========
 Website:* www.little-tube.com
*Components used:* ALPS RK-27 volume pot, hand-matched German WIMA+ERO coupling capacitors, Vishay-Dale resistors, and Nichicon electrolytic capacitors.


----------



## dcheming

Amp manufacturer: Xiang Sheng
 Amp name/model: 708B
 In production: Yes
 List price: $230 from The Pacific Valve & Electric Company
 Type of amp: Tube, White Cathode Follower
 Stock tubes: 6Z4 mini rectifier, 6N3 gain, two 6922 output, 6N1 in front window for decoration
 Crossfeed: No
 Other processors: No
 Portable? No
 Power supply: 110VAC
 Detachable power cord: Yes, IEC
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Jack output impedance: 32-600Ω
 Jack type: 1/4" TRS
 Inputs: 1 pair RCA
 Other outputs: 1 pair RCA pre-amp outs
 Housing material: Painted steel chassis with 8mm aluminum front panel
 Size: 10-1/8"D x 7"W x 3-3/8"H
 Weight: 10 lbs.

 Lots of additional info on Head-Fi here and here.


----------



## KrooLism

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pictures of amp:






















 Amp manufacturer *Grace Design*
 Amp name/model *Model 901*
 In production? (yes/no) *Yes*
 List price (final list price if no longer in production) *$1495.00 USD*
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production) *$1199.00 - $1395.00 USD*
 Type of amp (solid state/tube/hybrid) *Solid State, Bi-Polar Class A Output, Class B Input *
 Stock tubes (only if tubed) *n/a*
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels) *No*
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details) *Built in DAC, Crystal CS43122, 24bit 32k to 96K*
 Portable? (yes/no) *No*
 Power supply (batteries/AC) *AC, Linear Regulated, Toroidal, 115VAC 0.16A, 230VAC 0.08A*
 Detachable power cord? (only if AC, yes/no) *Yes, IEC*
 Number of headphone jacks *2*
 Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one) *1Ohm*
 Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) 
 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one) *1/4"*
 Inputs (line, etc., how many) *40K Ohms balanced XLR, 20K Ohms unbalanced RCA, coaxial SPDIF, optical, and AES3 *
 Other outputs (line, pre-amp, speaker, etc., how many) *n/a*
 Speaker output rating (only if speaker out -- include @ #Ohms) *n/a*
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path (tubes, power supply, electronics, etc.) *internal DAC board*
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.) *Machined Aluminum and Clear coated Front Beze, Powder Coated Folded Steel Chassis*
 Size (dimensions) *8.5" x 8.5" x 1.7"*
 Weight *5.8 lbs*_

 

Grace Design M902.

 Pretty much same specs except:
 Digital in also has USB option.
 Two headphone jacks and one unbal out at +20db gain.
 DAC can sample up to 192khz with S-Lock for low jitter.
 Still in production - MSRP is $1695 USD


----------



## amb

[size=x-small](AMB prototype shown, actual appearances vary depending on case used)[/size]

DIY design developed by AMB.
 Inquire about having one prebuilt by MisterX or thrice.
 Assembled and tested circuit board modules are also available from SFT.

 -Amp name/model: β22 ("beta 22")
 -In production? Yes
 -List price: DIY: varies; Prebuilt: contact builders for pricing info
 -Current "street" price: n/a
 -Type of amp: Solid state class A, all-discrete fully complementary, JFET input stage, BJT voltage amplification stage, high current MOSFET output stage. All stages dynamically cascoded. 2-channel passive ground, 3-channel active ground or 4-channel fully balanced options.
 -Stock tubes: n/a
 -Crossfeed: None
 -Other processors: None
 -Portable? No
 -Power supply: Companion σ22 ("sigma 22") all-discrete, complementary dual rail tracking regulated PSU, ±24V to ±30VDC.
 -Detachable power cord? Yes
 -Number of headphone jacks: 1 or more
 -Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): < 0.01Ω
 -Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) n/a
 -Jack type: 1/4" phone (unbalanced) or dual XLR (balanced)
 -Inputs: Line in (unbalanced RCA or balanced XLR)
 -Other outputs: Speaker output (optional)
 -Output power (unbalanced): 18Wrms/ch into 8Ω, 5.6Wrms/ch into 32Ω, 0.75Wrms/ch into 300Ω
 -Output power (balanced): >50Wrms/ch into 8Ω
 -Possible upgrades/upgrade path: See websites
 -Input Sensitivity: n/a
 -Maximum Gain: 8 (20.8db) default, can be built to other gain settings
 -Input Impedance: 47.6KΩ (depends on volume pot/attenuator used)
 -Output Impedance: < 0.01Ω 20Hz - 20KHz
 -Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.0010% (RMAA)
 -Intermodulation Distortion: 0.0072% (RMAA)
 -Frequency Response: 0Hz - 2.5MHz, +0, -3dB
 -Slew rate: 198V/µS @ 43Vp-p output, 100KHz square wave
 -Rise time: 175nS 10%-90%, 100KHz square wave
 -Signal to Noise Ratio: 90dBA (RMAA)
 -Stereo Crosstalk: -86dB (RMAA)
 -Housing material: Various choices
 -Size (dimensions): Various choices
 -Weight: n/a


----------



## P A R A D O X

picture of amp:











www.paradoxaudio.prv.pl

 DIY design based on X-cans MF amplifier

 Amp manufacturer: Paradox Audio (Poland)
 Amp name/model: Standard, SE, Extrema
 In production: yes
 List price: 150 EUR - 1000 EUR
 Type of amp: integrated hybrid headphone amplifier 
 Crossfeed:
 Other processors: no
 Portable: no
 Power supply: internal (220-240V)
 Detachable power cord? yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 2
 Jack output impedance: 12~600 ohms
 Jack output: 1,5 watts
 Inputs: 1/2
 Other outputs: no/tape loop
 Upgrades: STD to SE to Extrema
 Housing material: Steel chassis, aluminum front panel and knobs
 Size: 325 x 100 x 345 mm (W x H x D)
 Weight: 7 kg


----------



## RubberDuk

Sorry if this is the wrong place, thought this seemed like an appropriate thread..

 Would it make sense for someone to compile another list of amp recommendations for some of the most common headphones? There are some usual recommendations that are mentioned in almost every post asking for an amp for a certain headphone. There are also a lot of threads asking for amp suggestions for headphones many here are very familiar with. The list could be something like this:

 Headphone

 Recommended tube
 Amp 1

 Recommended SS
 Amp2


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RubberDuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if this is the wrong place, thought this seemed like an appropriate thread..

 Would it make sense for someone to compile another list of amp recommendations for some of the most common headphones? There are some usual recommendations that are mentioned in almost every post asking for an amp for a certain headphone. There are also a lot of threads asking for amp suggestions for headphones many here are very familiar with. The list could be something like this:

 Headphone

 Recommended tube
 Amp 1

 Recommended SS
 Amp2_

 

Great idea! I was thinking of this the other day. Someone should do it... BUT WHO? O_O


----------



## RubberDuk

Preferably a seasoned head-fier who'd keep it up-to-date. I almost started doing it, but can't I figure out how it should actually be composed. More on that below.

 It should at least include separate categories for SS/Tube/DIY, Sennheiser/Grado/Beyerdynamic/AKG etc. most common headphone brands and so on. It would probably need several tables divided either by amp technology, headphone brand, or some other factor. Get complicated quickly. Especially 'cause you would possibly even have to bundle some individual headphones together (such as Grado SR -series separate from RS). Guess it could be one huge table too, but it would have to be made well to be readable enough.


----------



## speedy.steve

http://www.china-highend-hifi.com/prod01123412233.htm

 Amp manufacturer: China-highend-hifi
 Amp name/model: G&W TW-J1
 In production: yes
 List price: ~£55 or $105 in China, 145 Euro on website
 Type of amp: integrated headphone amplifier
 Crossfeed:
 Other processors: no
 Portable: no
 Power supply: A/C 230 V ± 10% / 50 Hz, for US version 110V power supply - please ask.
 Detachable power cord? yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Jack output impedance: 32~600 ohms
 Jack output: 2x800mw
 Inputs: 1/2
 Other outputs: no/tape loop
 Upgrades: -
 Housing material: Steel chassis, aluminum front panel and knobs
 Size: 82×27×115 mm (DxWxH)
 Weight: 2.5 kg


----------



## dharma

LAKE PEOPLE PHONE-AMP G99/2

 discrete amplifier design
 outputs with relais controlled switch-on delay

 Picture of amp: ImageShack - Hosting :: lp992frontjb3.jpg
 Amp manufacturer: Lake People electronic GmbH (Willkommen bei Lake People Elektronic GmbH)
 Amp name/model: PHONE-AMP G99/2 (STEREO HEADPHONES AMPLIFIER G99/2)
 In production?: yes
 List price: about 350 euro
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): -
 Type of amp: solid state
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): -
 Crossfeed?: no
 Other processors?: no
 Portable?: no
 Power supply: AC
 Detachable power cord?: yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 2
 Jack output impedance: 16-600 Ohm
 Jack output: 
 610mW @600 Ohm, 1100mW @200 Ohm, 900mW @50 Ohm, 420mW @16 Ohm (by data on official website);
 653mW @600 Ohm, 864mW @300 Ohm, 900mW @240 Ohm, 980mW @100 Ohm, 1040mW @60 Ohm, 1056mW @40 Ohm, 750mW @32 Ohm, 422mW @16 Ohm, (by data on paper user manual included with shipped amp);
 1100mW @600 Ohm, 1300mW @300 Ohm, 1500mW @240 Ohm, 1800mW @100 Ohm, 1100mW @50 Ohm, 850mW @32 Ohm, 630mW @16 Ohm, (by downloadable older? G_99Manual.pdf)
 Jack type: 2 x 1/4''
 Inputs: 2 x XLR (L/R) female, electronically balanced; unbalanced 2 x Cinch(RCA) with priority
 Other outputs: no
 Speaker output rating: -
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: ?
 Housing material: brushed Stainless Steel
 Size (dimensions): 130 x44 x 170 mm (W x H xD)
 Weight: ?

 more:

 Nominal input sensitivity: +6dBu
 Max. input: +22dB
 Gain: +20
 Impedance: 10 kohm
 Frequency range: 0-50 kHz (-0,5 dB), 0-150 kHz (-3 dB)
 Dynamic range: at 2x600R >116,5/120,5 dB (A-wtd), at 2x100R 112/114,5 dB (A-wtd)
 Noise: < -86dBu / -90dBu (A-wtd)
 THD+N: < 0,0016 % (1kHz / 2x800mW /100R)
 Crosstalk: -103 dB (1kHz) / -93 dB (15 kHz)
 volume control: ALPS RK 27 with optimized channel balance


----------



## jonathanb715

Portal Audio Panache

 Picture of amp: Panache Close Left
 Amp manufacturer: Portal Audio (Portal Audio Home Page)
 Amp name/model: Panache
 In production?: yes
 List price: $1,795 (only available direct from manufacturer)
 Current "street" price (used only if no longer in production): -
 Type of amp: solid state
 Stock tubes (only if tubed): -
 Crossfeed?: no
 Other processors?: no
 Portable?: Not likely
 Power supply: AC
 Detachable power cord?: yes
 Number of headphone jacks: 1
 Jack output impedance: not specified (quote from website: "The output impedance of the headphone jack is so low, that any headphone with the appropriate plug should work optimally.")
 Jack output: not specified (quote from website: "The Panache headphone output does not differ from the main output path except for the addition of a simple protection device. ")
 Jack type: 1 x 1/4''
 Inputs: 4 RCA unbalanced
 Other outputs: line level record out
 Speaker output rating: 100wpc @ 8 ohms; 200wpc @ 4 ohms
 Possible upgrades/upgrade path: ?
 Housing material: ugly black steel
 Size (dimensions): 17" w x 4.5"h x 12"d(W x H xD)
 Weight: 33 pounds

 Other: Quote from manual: "The Portal Panache is an integrated amplifier with a passive preamp section and a high gain amplifier section. The signal from source passes through only one Alps selector and one Alps attenuator, both selected for their neutrality, before going directly to the amp input."

 I personally have found this amp to be susceptible to ground loops. In particular, connecting a TV's output to the amp creates a strong hum, audible at listening distances and very audible through headphones. I've since completely isolated the amp from the TV system, with no audible hum present at all now.


----------



## wang0215

most of the pic cannot be seen~~~wt a pity~~~


----------



## Jackbush

manufacturer: RAY-SAMUELS 

 Model : Emmeline HR-2
 In production? yes 
 List price : 875$ 
 Type of amp : solid state (AD797/OPA627 +? )
 Power supply : Separate Box 25VA
 Number of headphone jacks : 1
 output impedance : 
 Jack type : 1/4"
 Inputs : 1 / 50kohm
 Housing material : metal
 Size (dimensions): 6 x 4.5 x 1.5


----------



## Kawai_man

man i need to buy an amp


----------



## ZenTriode

Amp manufacturer: *DECWARE* 
 Amp name/model: *Zen Head / ZH1*
 In production? (yes/no): *yes*
 List price: $395.00 / Factory Direct price: *$295.00* / Kit price $195.00

 Type of amp : *Solid State* Burr Brown OPA2132
 Crossfeed? (yes/no, how many levels): *yes*, switchable on/off
 Other processors? (yes/no, type, details): *no*, thank God.
 Portable? (yes/no): *yes*
 Power supply (batteries/AC): *1 - 9V Battery - lasts up to 50 hours.*
 Number of headphone jacks: *1* 
 Jack output impedance: *32 ohms to 100 kohms*
 Jack output: 
 HiZ / 187 milliwatts 2.45V @ 32 ohms 
 LoZ / *778* milliwatts 4.45V @ 32 ohms 
 HiZ / 402 milliwatts 3.59V @ 75 ohms
 LoZ / *800* milliwatts 7.75V @ 75 ohms
 HiZ / 244 milliwatts 6.05V @ 150 ohms
 LoZ / *567* milliwatts 9.23V @ 150 ohms
 HiZ / 263 milliwatts 8.89V @ 300 ohms
 LoZ / *366* milliwatts 10.49V @ 300 ohms
 HiZ / 198 milliwatts 10.91V @ 600 ohms
 LoZ / *268* milliwatts 12.7V @ 600 ohms

 When used as a line level preamp:
 HiZ / 015 milliwatts 12.5V @ 10Kohm ~ 100Kohms
 LoZ / 015 milliwatts 12.5V @ 10Kohm ~ 100Kohms

 Jack type (mini, 1/4", per jack if more than one): *mini*
 Inputs (line, etc., how many): *1*
 Housing material (plastic, steel, aluminum, etc.): *Machined aluminum*
 Size (dimensions): *1 x 3 x 5 inches*
 Weight: *9.6 oz *

 Link to product: DECWARE.COM


----------

